# DISCUSS: Most Futuristic City



## wjfox

Discuss this week's topic here. 

You may post pictures, but please try to limit this to 20-25 pics per page, maximum.


----------



## Sinjin P.

Manila


----------



## Siopao

Tokyo no doubt ... they have electronic toilets there :lol:


----------



## Forza Raalte

Why do people nominate Seattle. Yeah, the Space Needle is futuristic but the rest.


----------



## Manila-X

Hong Kong! Skyscrapers, transportation, neon, effects, everything!


----------



## wjfox

I'm practically certain Tokyo will win this contest.

However, it will be interesting to see which cities come 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th.


----------



## Phobos

Shanghai is a good choice,and I guess one day It will be the most futuristic city,but for the present moment I'll go with Tokyo.


----------



## npinguy

tokyo
hong kong
shanghai
vancouver


----------



## Manila-X

Tokyo has big chance of winning but Hong Kong as well!


----------



## ryanr

michaelsinjin said:


> Manila


you kidding? Tokyo, Hong Kong and NYC.


----------



## Manila-X

I don't find NYC as modern as Hong Kong or Tokyo!


----------



## ignoramus

Tokyo obviously...the nightlife...the extensive and efficient subway/monorail/maglev/tram network, the tall SKYSCRAPERS built to withstand almost ANYTHING...the amazing bridges and tunnels...the high rate of broadband internet and 3g phone use...ANYTHING YOU CAN THINK OF...


----------



## Sinjin P.

Tokyo, HongKong, NYC


----------



## TO_Joe

I nominate Hong Kong, Shanghai and Tokyo (no particular order) -- density and vibrancy, neon lights and gadgets, bold architecture, lots of high rises, subway transport, becoming more cosmopolitan (Hong Kong always was due to its history, Shanghai historically before the revolution, Tokyo unfortunately is disappointing in proportion to its status but it has cosmpolitan aspects) -- very high-tech, very dynamic, ambitious and forward-thinking.

Dubai is trying and has got some interesting stuff but it will take awhile (partly because it is so artificial a settlement -- just look at the pics from the 60s -- made stunning progress since then, but it was a small village with few people) -- in the same league as Las Vegas.

New York, Chicago, and particularly European cities like London and Paris represents much more the glories of the 20th century, not the vibrancy of the 21st.


----------



## Metropolitan

Well, I think the best would make of it a bit worldwide... even if it's obvious Asian cities would take it.

Here's the nominated I would get :
- Dubai 
- Shanghai
- Hong Kong
- Tokyo
- Berlin
- Some NA city, maybe Houston.
- Sao Paulo

Ok, my last ones aren't popular over here, but Berlin is with no doubt the most modern metropolis in Europe, Sao Paulo is certainly the most modern South American city, and Houston the same for North America.

Of course the bid would be probably won by Shanghai, Tokyo or HK. However it would suck if nominees are all from the same region in the world.


----------



## Manila-X

Tokyo doesn't have a tram network. Hong Kong does! But Tokyo on the other has a modern railway network. 

Personally I think Hong Kong's neon lights are more attractive than Tokyo's! Hong Kong was the first to develop a smart card system.

I don't look at Shanghai as a futuristic city except the skyscrapers of Pudong and that around People's Square. But what about the city's transportation system? Singapore's transportation system looks more modern than Shanghai's. Shanghai though has a nice subway system modeled after Hong Kong and a maglev system that runs from the airport to the city. 

Tokyo is futuristic but to me, it's not as futuristic as HK!


----------



## Siopao

Tokyo is more futuristic than HK... and I mean the way of life, transportation, and gadgets, animation, etc.... Tokyo is the hometown of many world-class technological comapnies like Sony, Yamaha, Honda, Nokia, etc.. it is the birthplace of the fastest railway system of the world!: The Bullet train.. more impressive than that of Hong Kong's tram network... 

I dont really see Hong Kong as a futuristic city... I only see the sense of futuristic on their skyline... even so.. Hong Kong can be comparable to Shanghai but not entirely to Tokyo... Tokyo is number one


----------



## hkskyline

Actually, Hong Kong is the world's first city to have an integrated smart card for the entire public transport network. This smart card has since been adapted for some vending machines and even as a passcard for building entry. The card itself has also been transformed from a traditional wallet-sized item to a cell phone cover or even a watch.

Very few cities have smart cards being so pervasive in everyday life. Hong Kong is one such success story.

Other cities are only catching up now.


----------



## Manila-X

Nokia, Tokyo? Nokia is Finnish not Japanese! Docomo is Japanese!

Hong Kong is not only high-tech in terms of skyscrapers but also transportation and communications.

Though Japan is the birthplace of the bullet train, Hong Kong is a city that can afford to have a bullet train system. But a bullet train is not needed for Hong Kong is a small place.


----------



## Andrew

Coming from the UK (where in many cases investment in technologies like public transportation technologies is seriously lacking) to Singapore I expected everything to be extremely high tech compared to home. What I found out was that Singapore actually doesn't use technology that is any better then in London but what is noticeable is that because Singapore has developed so quickly that most of their infrastructure is new. For example take the MRT vs the London Underground. The whole MRT system has only been built within the last 25 years or so which gives the appearence that Singapore has this amazing, really advanced system which completely leaves London behind. In fact I would say that the newest London line - the Jubilee line, is just as advanced (apart from the driverless train thingey). However, the majority of the Tube is much older which makes the whole system look old. When you're building a new system from scratch like Singapore has been doing since the 80s of course you incorporate the newest technologies as you build it. It's not so easy when your working with a system which is for the most part over a century old.
Singapore has much wider use of smartcards than the UK in that here you can use them on public transport, some vending machines and in some shops.
One area of public transport that most UK cities is way ahead of Singapore is busses. A lot of the busses in Singapore (or at least most of the ones where I'm staying) are really old and the concept of disabed access on buses seems completely alien here. Compare this with the new low floor buses and raised pavements for disabled people which have been quite widely implemented in most UK cities and it seems Singapore is a long way behind. It seems to me that it is always going to be the case that some cities are incredibly advanced in some areas but lacking in others. That is why I don't think I can mention one single city. I haven't been to Tokyo so maybe it has it all, I don't know but most of the places I've been to have a mix of old and new.


----------



## Andrew

I actually also think that it's may not even be the huge cities like Tokyo that can be considered the most futuristic. Some of the smaller cities in Europe are very technlogically advanced but it's not as apparent as in cities like Tokyo because they are small cities and they integrate modern technlogies into historic cities. Also, the question for this thread was 'discuss the most futuristic city'. I don't think this is necessarily the same question as discuss the most technologically advanced city because there are many things that indicate progress such as good government, social welfare, economic development etc. Of course advanced technologies will still be the main thing that determines whether a city is futuristic or not but I think we can only say it's futuristic if such technologies (such as mass transit) are being used by all people on a regular basis. This is why I wouldn't put Shanghai up there as the most futuristic because while it does have 19 miles of the most advanced land transportation in the world, realistically how many ordinary Shanghai people actually use it? It's designed and built for the tourists and for the rich investors not for the average person working in a factory in the city - this isn't necessarily a criticism because if it succeeds in bringing in more investment to the city then it's a good thing but I don't think it makes it a 'futuristic city'.


----------



## Andrew

I'd like to give an example of a place I see as leading the way in a number of areas and I would therefore class as futuristic (not necessarily the most futuristic). It's not just one city, what I'm thinking of is the Randstad in Holland.
The Randstad consists of Holland's 5 largest cities; Amsterdam, Rotterdam, Den Haag, Utrecht and Haarlem all linked together by a network of motorways and high speed railways (and possibly air, I'm not sure, but it doesn't matter anyway because distances aren't large enough to make air travel necessary).










I don't think all the high speed railway and road links are complete yet but they certainly are at a very advanced stage of development. Basically once all the transort links are built (as I understand it) it will be possible to live in any one of the 5 cities and commute to any one of the other cities in the Randstad.
Each city is very different and has a very different role to play in the Dutch economy; Rotterdam is the economic capital - businesses located in the CBD and Rotterdam sea port is I think the second or third largest in the world now, Den Haag (although not Holland's official capital) is the seat of government and is home to the Dutch monarchy, courts and the International Court, Amsterdam is very much the tourist, historic and cultural capital as well as also being the other main economic powerhouse, Utrecht is a historic university city which is one of the country's foremost centres of learning and also a major tourist pull. Finally there's Haarlem - this is the only city I don't know anything about but from what I can tell this is also an historic city and a tourist attraction.
As can be seen from the map above the cities are all in a circle around a 'green heart' - an area of protected countryside. I believe the aim is for all the cities to have such good communications between them that they effectively act as if they were one spatially merged city. That way they can punch way above their individual weights and together be a rival for the more major economic centres. From what I can tell, they're well on their way to fulfilling this goal. They have a very good road network, a very good (and expanding) rail network and very good transport within their cities.
Each city has a very good public transportation system; Amsterdam, Rotterdam and Den Haag each have subway, tram and bus systems (which is not bad considering that the largest of them, Amsterdam, has only 736,651 population), Utrecht has trams and busses as well as the country's main railway terminal and Haarlem has busses (it's only 147,422 pop). All five cities are linked by rail and as far as I know either are or will be linked by high speed rail.

Pics...

*Rotterdam:*

























http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/?id=100760

*Amsterdam:*

























http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/?id=100759

*Den Haag:*

















http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/?id=100761

*Utreht:*









http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/?id=100762

*Haarlem:*









http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/ci/?id=100770

I'm sure you look at those pictures and think "futuristic? That's not futuristic" yeah it doesn't look futuristic in the Star Wars sense but I think the whole concept of the Randstad is what the future of Europe is going to be like. Not 100 story skyscrapers but networks of cities all connected by high speed transport links effectively becoming one city.


----------



## IshikawajimaHarima

Siopao said:


> Tokyo is more futuristic than HK... and I mean the way of life, transportation, and gadgets, animation, etc.... Tokyo is the hometown of many world-class technological comapnies like Sony, Yamaha, Honda, Nokia, etc.. it is the birthplace of the fastest railway system of the world!: The Bullet train.. more impressive than that of Hong Kong's tram network...
> 
> I dont really see Hong Kong as a futuristic city... I only see the sense of futuristic on their skyline... even so.. Hong Kong can be comparable to Shanghai but not entirely to Tokyo... Tokyo is number one


Don't name slumpy companies. It's shame.


----------



## hkskyline

Nokia isn't a Japanese company. It's from Finland.


----------



## azimo

Tokyo no question about it.


----------



## stexxno

mmm, some asian city i supose


----------



## Küsel

Why is DUBAI not mentioned - more futuristic and evolving is maybe not possible...!


----------



## Effer

What about Mumbai, the why it's economy is skyrocketing (and the rest of India!) it's sure to be one of the world's most important (WORLD CITY) cities in the next 50 years or so!


----------



## stanford

Unfortunately, Mumbai isn't the most futuristic city as of right now. Perhaps in 50 years it will be the most amazing city in the world.. but right now, it's a poverty-stricken city (in comparison to nearly all of the other cities up for nomination) thats severely lacking in basic infrastructures. The same goes for Shanghai. Both these cities are on the rise. This does not mean that they are not / will not be great cities in the future, but as of right now, they are significantly worse than their developed counterparts.

So.. my vote would have to go to a city where the standard of living is actually fairly high, now. Thus.. I'd have to say Tokyo or HK


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

I'm a big fan of the Netherlands, especially their ability to tame nature and create land where none existed. But, with the terrible situation in New Orleans right now which is due to breached levees, some of which were badly planned and maintained, but others that were well planned and maintained, what does the Netherlands have planned for any type of levee breach.

And please don't answer that it could never happen in the Netherlands because of this and this reason. New Orleans levee system was not as bad as one would think and it most certainly happened there.


----------



## carfentanyl

^ It already happened to the Netherlands, back in 1953, that's why it's less likely to happen again. We kept upgrading the whole system since then. You said the New Orleans levee system was not bad, and I'm sure it wasn't, but I do know that the whole system wasn't sufficient for Dutch demands. Our demands in levees(dikes) and water management are a lot more strict than in the USA. 

Ofcourse it's not only dikes that do the work for us. Also big projects like the Zuiderzee works, Stormvloedkering and the Maeslantkering try to keep our oldest enemy out.

Stormvloedkering










Maeslantkering:










Just to give you an impression about the massive size, the two white structures are each about the size of an Eiffeltower.


----------



## carfentanyl

@ Andrew

The only thing that most people look at for deciding which city is most futuristic is which city has the highest futuristic towers. I mean people mention Dubai as futuristic, but what's so futuristic about not being aloud to kiss each other in public? To me that's Victorian. Or being arrested for possessing alcohol. That takes me back to the Prohibition. Also some of the neighbourhoods for their modern slaves, ehhh... I mean Malayalees are far away from what I would call futuristic. 

But they do have huge shiny towers. Wow!


----------



## Manila-X

It's not being Victorian or Liberal it's different cultures. And we all have to be open minded about them.

When we talk about futuristic, it's not just the skyline but infastructure as well. A person's who's liberal doesn't mean he or she is modern!


----------



## coldstar

hkskyline said:


> Actually, Hong Kong is the world's first city to have an integrated smart card for the entire public transport network. This smart card has since been adapted for some vending machines and even as a passcard for building entry. The card itself has also been transformed from a traditional wallet-sized item to a cell phone cover or even a watch.
> 
> Very few cities have smart cards being so pervasive in everyday life. Hong Kong is one such success story.
> Other cities are only catching up now.


But Hong Kong has nothing about its technolgy.
In fact, Hong Kong's Octpus card was not invented by any Hong Kong companies but by Tokyo's Sony. 
Tokyo's Suica card, Singapore's EZ-link Card and HK's Octopus Card....all are dependent upon Sony's IT Technology and patent: FeLiCa.


*related article*

_The Hong Kong Octopus Card is a prime example of a successful RFID-enabled deployment. More than 95 percent of the Hong Kong population uses the card, which is uses *Sony's 13.56 MHz FeliCa RFID chip*. The card is accepted by more than 100 transportation service providers and 160 retailers, including 7-Eleven, Starbucks, and Park & Shop. It can also be used at pay phones, photo booths, and parking garages. _

http://www.rfidjournal.com/article/articleview/374/1/1/

and official site of FeLica...world standard of contactless smart card tecnology
http://www.sony.net/Products/felica/index.html


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong was the first to implement this technology for widespread use, even before Japan - the inventor of this technology.


----------



## Andrew

It seems to often happen that the country/s that has developed a technology are not the first to use it. High speed maglev technology has been mostly been developed in Europe and Japan and Shanghai is the first city to use it. I guess that prompts the question, 'which is more futuistic, the place that develops the technology of the place that first implements it?'


----------



## Effer

stanford said:


> Unfortunately, Mumbai isn't the most futuristic city as of right now. Perhaps in 50 years it will be the most amazing city in the world.. but right now, it's a poverty-stricken city (in comparison to nearly all of the other cities up for nomination) thats severely lacking in basic infrastructures. The same goes for Shanghai. Both these cities are on the rise. This does not mean that they are not / will not be great cities in the future, but as of right now, they are significantly worse than their developed counterparts.
> 
> So.. my vote would have to go to a city where the standard of living is actually fairly high, now. Thus.. I'd have to say Tokyo or HK


That's why the thread is called "Most Futuristic City"! :bash:


----------



## stanford

It's the most futuristic city now.. not the most futuristic city in the future.


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

Every city is somewhere on the conservative------liberal spectrum, but I think that differs from the "old fashioned"-------futuristic spectrum. 

For instance, I would say that Dubai is both conservative and futuristic, while San Francisco is liberal and futuristic. Vienna seems conservative and old fashioned, while Amsterdam is liberal and old fashioned. In many ways these two spectrum are perpendicular to each other and form a cross like the Red Cross's symbol. You could plot various cities at different points on the figure.


----------



## carfentanyl

^ Why would Amsterdam be old-fashioned? Sure it's liberal, but old-fashioned??? It might look like an old city from a distance but up close it's a very modern and advanced city. I don't really know one single reason why SF would be futuristic and Amsterdam would be not...

I mean, SF might have more shiny towers, but Amsterdam has space ships!!!


----------



## Nick in Atlanta

I'm baseing Amsterdam on the pic of Amsterdam that is posted previously.


----------



## Anymodal

i don't see how that represents modernity.

there's a bunch of very modern-core cities, but we've got to find the one that is modern as a whole. i was thinking about silicon valley :lol:


----------



## jlshyang

Putrajaya, Malaysia


----------



## jlshyang




----------



## katatonic

ooo...i love the shape of that trafic lights! so slick and modern.


----------



## Faz90

Definitely looks very modern and Islamic.


----------



## ailiton

coldstar said:


> But Hong Kong has nothing about its technolgy.
> In fact, Hong Kong's Octpus card was not invented by any Hong Kong companies but by Tokyo's Sony.
> Tokyo's Suica card, Singapore's EZ-link Card and HK's Octopus Card....all are dependent upon Sony's IT Technology and patent: FeLiCa.


The thing is, HK invented the new way of using the smart card. Japan invented and manufactured the cards, but they didn't start using electronic wallets until 4 or 5 years after HK had introduced its smart card system.


----------



## fahed

for now Tokyo followed by Hong Kong


----------



## Skoulikimou

*TYO
Hk
DXB*


----------



## Andrew

> i don't see how that represents modernity.
> 
> there's a bunch of very modern-core cities, but we've got to find the one that is modern as a whole. i was thinking about silicon valley


The question doesn't ask for the most modern city it asks for the most futuristic. Of course technologically advanced plays a part but I don't think that's the only thing that defines a futuristic city. If it's only most technologcally advanced then Tokyo wins hands down.
With a question like that we need to ask "what will cities be like in the future?". Will all cities be like Tokyo in the future? I hope not.
Cities will not all be the same. If we take Star Wars cities as George Lucas's idea of futuristic cities then he certainly doesn't invisage them as all being the same. I suppose you could say Coruscant is a bit like a future Tokyo and Naboo as what a historic city would be like in the future. Some cities will change drastically and technology will be overt and apparent everywhere, other cities will appear to have not changed very much but they will have incorporated technological advances in different ways which won't be so obvious because they do not want to destroy the historic character of the city.


----------



## zeroyon

I'll vote for Tokyo, especially the Odaiba distict (a.k.a. Tokyo Teleport Town)  

Odaiba


Tokyo Big Sight

















Telecom Center

















Fuji TV Building 








D1GP  








View from top of Fuji TV Bldg, overlooking Tokyo Bay (Rainbow Bridge in foreground)









National Museum of Emerging Science and Innovation 

















Statue of Liberty  









Odaiba Tower









Panasonic center


----------



## Sinjin P.

Tokyo


----------



## [email protected]

tokyo, or HK


----------



## mongozx

That's a beautiful city. Gorgeous bridge. FUNKY street lights. It lacks one important trait though. . . .activity. Or is it just me?


----------



## Tk101

those pics of tokyo look like they can be a near future ameica....I'm going with tokyo
and HK


----------



## Alle

For sure japanese cities or Dubai, Dubai is really building for the future. And the metrosystem is gonna rock .


----------



## atom

Today Tokyo, Tomorrow Dubai


----------



## TO_Joe

> Just to give you an impression about the massive size, the two white structures are each about the size of an Eiffeltower.


I have visited the Oosterschelde Stormvloedkering -- it is a most impressive work of engineering. And I believe in its efficacy. 

I forgot the exact cost when they started work in the 70s, but it was astronomical. And that is only one part of the entire protection system -- there are many other *****, dams and fortifications -- some fixed, some mobile like Stormvloedkering so that it closes only when threatened -- they was systematically built since the late 50s.

While New Orleans and the lower Mississippi are geographically different than Holland, it is worthwhile to make this comparison to get an appreciation of the cost and the effort that will be involved for proper protection of lowland coastal areas.


----------



## Puertalian

Seattle- where else can you run an entire corporation from a laptop in a coffe shop?


----------



## rk_rk

Dubai is more like a "disneyland" or Las Vegas, it's not a real city- more like an Oasis in the middle of the desert. In the future I wouldn't be surprised to see it dry up just like the oil will in 20 years.
I would say Tokyo is the worlds most futuristic city.


----------



## Manila-X

Blue_Sky said:


> My list would be
> 1. Tokyo
> 2. Seoul
> 3. HK = Shanghai


HK > Shanghai


----------



## Mosaic

HK>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Shanghai.


----------



## hkskyline

_One step closer to sustainable development : _
*Oslo's sewage heats its homes *
By Alister Doyle, Environment Correspondent 

OSLO, April 7 (Reuters) - In an extreme energy project tapping heat from raw sewage, Oslo's citizens are helping to warm their homes and offices simply by flushing the toilet. 

Large blue machines at the end of a 300-metre long tunnel in a hillside in central Oslo use fridge technology to suck heat from the sewer and transfer it to a network of hot water pipes feeding thousands of radiators and taps around the city. 

"We believe this is the biggest heating system in the world using raw sewage," Lars-Anders Loervik, managing director of Oslo energy company Viken Fjernvarme which runs the plant, told Reuters. The plant opened this week. 

The heat pump, a system of compressors and condensers, cost 90 million Norwegian crowns ($13.95 million) and has an effect of 18 megawatts (MW), enough to heat 9,000 flats or save burning 6,000 tonnes of oil a year. 

And experts say sewers could be exploited elsewhere. 

"The technology is there, so if the infrastructure is also there, this is a feasible solution in many cities worldwide," said Monica Axell, head of the International Energy Agency's heat pump centre. The agency advises 26 industrialised nations. 

She said a bigger heat pump in Sweden, with a 160 MW capacity, exploited heat from treated sewage. And in Finland, a 90 MW plant ran on waste water. 

In Oslo, untreated sewer flows -- from toilets, bathtubs, sinks and rainwater from the streets -- runs into the system past a filter that keeps out big objects such as dead rats. 

Sewage was flowing into the system at 9.6 Celsius (49.28 Fahrenheit) on Friday and coming out at 5.7 Celsius after heat is extracted with a refrigerant. 

The energy in turn goes to warming the water in the 400 km (250 mile) pipe system, fed to offices and homes, to about 90 C from a temperature of 52 C when it reaches the sewerage plant. Other plants, burning industrial waste, also heat the water. 

FUEL PRICE 

Similar heat pumps can be run on any stable source of water -- in Paris the Seine River is tapped to run air-conditioning systems. Sea water can also be exploited. 

Sewer power is less polluting than burning fossil fuels but more than renewable energy like wind power. About a third of the heat energy comes from electricity to drive the system and the other two-thirds is the heat from the sewer. 

"Oil prices have an impact on investment willingness, but more important is the ratio of fuel price and electricity price," Axell said. "A high fuel price and a low electricity price is a strong driver to invest in heat pump technology." 

Among other sewage energy projects worldwide, U.S. scientists are looking to exploit sewage-eating bacteria to generate electricity. 

"The microbial fuel cell work is going well, but we still are not out of the lab on this technology," said Bruce Logan of Pennsylvania State University. 

In Oslo, a problem is that the flow in the sewers is irregular -- Monday mornings between 4-6 a.m. are especially dry because people go to bed early on Sunday. But at weekends, the flow is good. 

"When people have been out to parties there's a lot of beer going into the sewer," said Oyvind Nilsen, the project manager for the Oslo plant. 

At the opening ceremony for the plant, Oslo mayor Per Ditlev-Simonsen was given a new toilet seat for his office. "It will be an inspiration," he said.


----------



## Daniel_Portugal

NYC futuristic? :lol: what an OVERrate :lol: 

in questions of futuristic vibe.. any cities in world beat asian cities like tokyo, hong kong and shangai!


----------



## _00_deathscar

I don't quite understand what the term 'futuristic' is in context for? Is it more futuristic LOOKING? That can be deceptive though ... a city can be futuristic looking but the ideas it actually employs need not neccessarily be futuristic - a good example is Pune after the completion of Infosys there - it looks futuristic ... heck they probably just stole a spaceship from Area 51 and planted it in Pune and called it Infosys - but Pune is otherwise (Infosys's building and theme apart) a very backward and lackadaisical city.

Shanghai looks very futuristic (the most futuristic looking city in my opinion) but I haven't visited it so don't know...

Likewise with Dubai (after all the completion of the towers).

Whereas the likes of Hong Kong and Tokyo *LOOK* and *ARE* futuristic in the systems it employs.


----------



## pedang

tokyo - seoul - hk


----------



## Chevin

Seoul , no doubt


----------



## malec

I think a very important aspect of being a futuristic city is that it's not too car dependent so I would put cities with good public transport systems first. Some cities might appear to be futuristic like Dubai but might actually be very car-dependent. In that city they have a lot of very futuristic projects going up (not necessarily just towers but are also very well planned) but the city as a whole is still very car dependent


----------



## Ekumenopolis

I would say Tokyo, followed by HK and (very distantly) London or Amsterdam. 

But keep an eye on Shenzen, Valencia, Seoul and some more!


----------



## Manila-X

Tokyo is definitely futuristic


----------



## Rachmaninov

I think Dubai is the most futuristic-looking city, or at least it will be.


----------



## kostya

Tokyo or Hong Kong for me. Both look exotic in my eyes.


----------



## Manila-X

Rachmaninov said:


> I think Dubai is the most futuristic-looking city, or at least it will be.


Compared with Tokyo or HK no way!


----------



## Jo

Hmm.. modern public transport, not car dependant, futuristic skyline and low rise architecture, early adopter of new technology, tech crazy residents and government, melting pot of cultures etc.. I think we are forgetting Singapore, even if it would not beat the Japanese cities.


----------



## Manila-X

Jo said:


> Hmm.. modern public transport, not car dependant, futuristic skyline and low rise architecture, early adopter of new technology, tech crazy residents and government, melting pot of cultures etc.. I think we are forgetting Singapore, even if it would not beat the Japanese cities.


Singapore is one of them  And it's not just the public transportation and infrastructure but cleanliness and city planning as well.


----------



## Brendan

Dubai isn't a real city, it's simply just an oasis in the middle of a desert. After they run out of oil in that area the UAE will fall behind and lack money, then that is the chance for the rest of the world to catch up.


----------



## Manila-X

Killer789 said:


> Dubai isn't a real city, it's simply just an oasis in the middle of a desert. After they run out of oil in that area the UAE will fall behind and lack money, then that is the chance for the rest of the world to catch up.


Dubai is a real city. It has buildings, roads, infrastructure, services and a sizable population. 

And Dubai has already planned it's economy in the event that they run out of oil


----------



## hkskyline

The whole purpose of all these projects in Dubai is to diversify its economy away from oil, so if oil does run out one day, they can still survive.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The whole purpose of all these projects in Dubai is to diversify its economy away from oil, so if oil does run out one day, they can still survive.


Besides oil, Dubai is also banking on it's tourism industry. And alot of their developments cater to tourists.

I look at Dubai today as more of a leisure city kinda like The Gold Coast.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Besides oil, Dubai is also banking on it's tourism industry. And alot of their developments cater to tourists.
> 
> I look at Dubai today as more of a leisure city kinda like The Gold Coast.


Dubai is also looking at banking and being a sourcing centre for Africans. Hence it may even become a major maritime centre in the region.


----------



## Audiomuse

Europe
1.Frankfurt
2.Brussels

North America
1 Chicago
2NY
3Toronto
4Las Vegas

Afrique
1Johannesburg
2Cairo

Eastern Asia (Far East)
1Tokyo
2Seoul
3Shanghai
4Hong Kong

Southern Asia/Australia
1Kuala Lumpur
2Manila
3Melbourne
4Sydney
5Jakarta
6Bangkok

Middle East
1Dubai
2Riyadh
3Ankara
4Muscat

South America
1Panama City
2Sao Paulo
3Buenos Aires


----------



## Manila-X

Manila is becoming futuristic as well especially the new developments


----------



## pauliezaz

Tokyo needs flying cars only


----------



## Manila-X

pauliezaz said:


> Tokyo needs flying cars only


Doesn't *every* city need one?


----------



## hkskyline

*What is a sustainable city?*
http://www.rec.org/REC/Programs/SustainableCities/What.html

The term sustainable development goes beyond the boundaries of science and business development and trade to include human development, values, and differences in cultures. In fact, many organizations are referring to sustainable human development as opposed to sustainable development in order to emphasize issues such as the importance of gender equality, participation in decision-making processes, and access to education and health.

Cities have become the focal points of these components as major consumers and distributors of goods and services. However, many cities tend to be large consumers of goods and services, while draining resources out of external regions that they depend on. As a result of increasing consumption of resources, and growing dependencies on trade, the ecological impact of cities extends beyond their geographic locations. It has been recognized that the concept of sustainable development is an evolving, debatable term. This section gives you an overview of how sustainable (urban) development was defined by the Brundtland Commission and how it is defined by different organizations in different geographical regions.

The most widely known definition of sustainable development comes from the Brundtland Commission, which defined sustainable development as "development that meets the needs of the present without compromising the ability of future generations to meet their own needs."


_Rees, William E. and Roseland, Mark. 1991. Sustainable Communities: Planning for the 21st Century. Plan Canada. 31: 3. 15. _

During the preparatory meetings for the URBAN21 Conference (Berlin, July 2000) the following definition was developed to define sustainable urban development:

"Improving the quality of life in a city, including ecological, cultural, political, institutional, social and economic components without leaving a burden on the future generations. A burden which is the result of a reduced natural capital and an excessive local debt. Our aim is that the flow principle, that is based on an equilibrium of material and energy and also financial input/output, plays a crucial role in all future decisions upon the development of urban areas."

However, there are many more definitions out there. Let's look at a few:

"Sustainable community development is the ability to make development choices which respect the relationship between the three "E's"-economy, ecology, and equity:

*Economy* - Economic activity should serve the common good, be self-renewing, and build local assets and self-reliance. 
*Ecology* - Human are part of nature, nature has limits, and communities are responsible for protecting and building natural assets. 
*Equity* - The opportunity for full participation in all activities, benefits, and decision-making of a society."

_- Mountain Association for Community Economic Development (MACED): Hart Environmental Data 
http://www.subjectmatters.com/indicators/Sustainability/DefinitionsCommunity.html _


"A sustainable community is one in which improvement in the quality of human life is achieved in harmony with improving and maintaining the health of ecological systems; and where a healthy economy's industrial base supports the quality of both human and ecological systems."

_- Indigo Development
Indigo development: http://www.indigodev.com/Sustain.html _

"A sustainable community uses its resources to meet current needs while ensuring that adequate resources are available for future generations. It seeks improved public health and a better quality of life for all its residents by limiting waste, preventing pollution, maximizing conservation and promoting efficiency, and developing local resources to revitalize the local economy."
_- Concern, Inc. (1993)_

"Sustainable communities are defined as towns and cities that have taken steps to remain healthy over the long term. Sustainable communities have a strong sense of place. They have a vision that is embraced and actively promoted by all of the key sectors of society, including businesses, disadvantaged groups, environmentalists, civic associations, government agencies, and religious organizations. They are places that build on their assets and dare to be innovative. These communities value healthy ecosystems, use resources efficiently, and actively seek to retain and enhance a locally based economy. There is a pervasive volunteer spirit that is rewarded by concrete results. Partnerships between and among government, the business sector, and nonprofit organizations are common. Public debate in these communities is engaging, inclusive, and constructive. Unlike traditional community development approaches, sustainability strategies emphasize: the whole community (instead of just disadvantaged neighborhoods); ecosystem protection; meaningful and broad-based citizen participation; and economic self-reliance."
_- Institute for Sustainable Communities: http://www.iscvt.org/FAQscdef.html _


"A community that believes today's growth must not be achieved at tomorrow's expense."
_- Governor's Commission for a Sustainable South Florida, initial report, October 1995_

"... the deliberate effort to ensure that community development not only enhances the local economy, but also the local environment and quality of life."
_- Center of Excellence for Sustainable Development
Florida Sustainable Communities Center: http://fcn.state.fl.us/fdi/ _


----------



## Liwwadden

Well I guess al major cities in asia are very futuristic


----------



## Roar/

Australia:
Sydney

North America:
Las Vegas

Europe: (possibly)
*London
*Paris

Asia:
Honk Kong
Tokyo

Middle East:
Dubai

Africa:
Cario


----------



## Manila-X

*LaZ*VegaZ* said:


> North America:
> Las Vegas


I find Vegas kinda futuristic


----------



## pauliezaz

imagine - Las Vegas lose electric power!


----------



## Manila-X

pauliezaz said:


> imagine - Las Vegas lose electric power!


That would suck since most of their electricity run on overhead cables.


----------



## hkskyline

Wouldn't the casinos have backup generators to power their facilities should there be a blackout? From the recent Atlantic City experience, a day closed would cost a lot of revenues.


----------



## Audiomuse

Macon4ever's nominations
Asia:Tokyo, Seoul, Shanghai (HK at 4th)
North America: Chicago, Toronto, NY (Las Vegas at 4th)
Middle East: Dubai, Ankara, Riyadh (Doha at 4th)
Afrique: Cairo, Johannesburg, Nairobi, (Cape Town at 4th)
South America: Buenos Aires, Brasilia, Sao Paulo, (Rio at third)
Europe: Frankfurt, London (Canary Wharf), Paris (La Defense), and (Moscow at 4th)--Building boom, booming economy


----------



## sharpie20

Skyline: Hong Kong (without a doubt)
Technology: Tokyo


----------



## Manila-X

sharpie20 said:


> Skyline: Hong Kong (without a doubt)
> Technology: Tokyo


agree


----------



## ZZ-II

I Think it's Shanghai and Dubai


----------



## hkskyline

I did some electronics and appliance browsing in Tokyo, and it's quite amazing what kind of stuff they have there. They're able to design everyday items such as headphones and telephones into very appealing and attractive products. I doubt a lot of their futuristic gear is available in the rest of the world. Futurism at its max.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I did some electronics and appliance browsing in Tokyo, and it's quite amazing what kind of stuff they have there. They're able to design everyday items such as headphones and telephones into very appealing and attractive products. I doubt a lot of their futuristic gear is available in the rest of the world. Futurism at its max.


And it's also interesting how some of it's new stuff hasn't reached other countries.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> And it's also interesting how some of it's new stuff hasn't reached other countries.


There are a lot of restrictions from foreign countries over these high-tech imports as they will dominate the competitive landscape and wipe out the existing players. Hence many of Japan's top electronics stay within their country (ie. the Victor brand). Besides, they run on 100 volts, which matches neither Europe nor North America.


----------



## Ginza

a bunch of getto neon lights does not make Las Vegas one of the most futuristic cities in america


----------



## Skyprince

Hong Kong
Tokyo
Singapore
Dubai
Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Mo Rush

macon4ever said:


> Macon4ever's nominations
> Asia:Tokyo, Seoul, Shanghai (HK at 4th)
> North America: Chicago, Toronto, NY (Las Vegas at 4th)
> Middle East: Dubai, Ankara, Riyadh (Doha at 4th)
> Afrique: Cairo, Johannesburg, Nairobi, (Cape Town at 4th)
> South America: Buenos Aires, Brasilia, Sao Paulo, (Rio at third)
> Europe: Frankfurt, London (Canary Wharf), Paris (La Defense), and (Moscow at 4th)--Building boom, booming economy


have u been to kenya? egypt?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

DUBAI!


----------



## Sinjin P.

Dubai, I guess, is the city of the future


----------



## steve_skyline

For this moment, definitely NOT Dubai. There are many cities much more futuristic than Dubai. In near future, Dubai still didn't stand any chance to become world most futuristic city


----------



## ZZ-II

For the Moment dubai is not the Most Futuristic City that's right but in the Future, maybe 2015 it's with security the most Futuristic City!!!


----------



## jacobboyer

For everyone saying dubai give 3 resons its more futuristic than tokyo, new york city, hong know, or even chicago.


----------



## AltinD

^^ Do you know what futuristic means?


----------



## AltinD

WANCH said:


>


The ceiling screen is an LG ELECTRONICS product.


----------



## DG

I would say:
Tokyo
Hong Kong
Seoul
Shanghai
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Dubai
Osaka

oops!! all are in Asia!


----------



## Manila-X

Ginza said:


> a bunch of getto neon lights does not make Las Vegas one of the most futuristic cities in america


If not Vegas, then what's the most futuristic NA city?


----------



## DG

^^ Toronto


----------



## Ohno

Shanghai.


----------



## thunderC

probably some of Asian cities and Seattle, Chicago or NYC in NA.


----------



## Manila-X

I don't find Seattle that futuristic


----------



## hkskyline

What did Microsoft do to help Seattle be more high-tech?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

dubai
shanghai
seoul
tokyo
HONGKONG
KL
bangkok
manila


ASIAN CITIES RULZ!


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> What did Microsoft do to help Seattle be more high-tech?


Well there's Microsoft and Bill Gates' wired home in Medina. But other than that, Seattle isn't that futuristic looking if you compared it with Asian cities.


----------



## XiaoBai

^Compared to anything in North America Seattle is very futuristic--compared to Asia, what with the likes of Tokyo, Shanghai, Osaka, HK, etc. it falls out of the competition. Then again as it is an asian/north american gateway it sort of reflects both styles.


----------



## Manila-X

XiaoBai said:


> ^Compared to anything in North America Seattle is very futuristic--compared to Asia, what with the likes of Tokyo, Shanghai, Osaka, HK, etc. it falls out of the competition. Then again as it is an asian/north american gateway it sort of reflects both styles.


Well there's the Space Needle


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Well there's Microsoft and Bill Gates' wired home in Medina. But other than that, Seattle isn't that futuristic looking if you compared it with Asian cities.


It's not necessarily how futuristic a city looks. I'm looking for Microsoft's legacy in the area, such as free public wifi access, donations for technology education in schools, using Seattle as a test bed for new technologies, etc.


----------



## thunderC

^^ indeed, Seattle is very promising and futuristic city,IMO


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> It's not necessarily how futuristic a city looks. I'm looking for Microsoft's legacy in the area, such as free public wifi access, donations for technology education in schools, using Seattle as a test bed for new technologies, etc.


True but it's not only happening in Seattle but also The Bay Area as well especially Silicon Valley.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> True but it's not only happening in Seattle but also The Bay Area as well especially Silicon Valley.


Silicon Valley has a lot of successful and failed companies, but they are nowhere in size as Microsoft, which has Bill Gates' huge charity foundation as a potentially huge community war chest. I doubt any single Silicon Valley company can have such a potentially huge impact on the community as Microsoft.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Silicon Valley has a lot of successful and failed companies, but they are nowhere in size as Microsoft, which has Bill Gates' huge charity foundation as a potentially huge community war chest. I doubt any single Silicon Valley company can have such a potentially huge impact on the community as Microsoft.


True but the successful companies are still bringing economy and technology in the area.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> True but the successful companies are still bringing economy and technology in the area.


How are they contributing back to the economy? Are they making everyday lives better, more futuristic and high-tech? Do they have a strong financial backing like the Bill Gates foundation?


----------



## Jo

Yes they are. Can we move on now?


----------



## JP_Neptune

I gave myself to the work of reading this thread from beggining to end (over 2 days, no patience/time to read it all in one go) and so far I haven't yet an exact definition of what a futuristic city is. I've seen several scattered opinions, but no general consensus of what a futuristic city really is.

It seems to me that the predominant notion is a skyline that looks like something coming out of a sci-fi movie. And why is that futuristic? Because it matches the idea which we think will be futuristic? It just matches old archetypes from the 1960s and 1970s...sure, we progressed a lot from thinking that "in the future, we will live in space stations" but we still consider futuristic everything that has a metal structrue and a glass wrapping with lots of neon lights.

Saying this, I'd like to point out that nobody has yet mentioned Stockholm - a city that looks like it came out of the 1800s but which has one of the most efficient and modern public transportation systems possible and which is the dynamic capital of a modern country. Of course it does not have emblematic skyscrapers, but that's because it is a city with a solid heritage, and in my head futuristic does not mean going over the existing heritage to build constructions which seem futuristic. After all, in the 1960s Moscow was probably considered futuristic 

And Oslo has a futuristic edge as well, in 2003 it won a European level prize for the most sustainable city I think. And what to say about Helsinki and Tallinn? The capitals of 2 countries which make common use of internet technology in their daily social, economic and political life? I may be mistaken but I believe it was Estonia to be the first country where a citizen can carry out almost every one of their obligations towards the state through the internet. Pretty futuristic, would you not say?


----------



## Manila-X

In Europe, I look at Frankfurt or Paris as futuristic


----------



## hkskyline

Northern Europe seems to be more aware of sustainable development. Iceland, for example, is powered by geothermal energy, so Reykjavik is quite futuristic in that regard. Sweden and Finland are home to huge telecom giants and their cellular penetration rates are among the highest in the world.


----------



## JP_Neptune

Yes, in Scandinavia they managed to reach a very high development level without massive changes to the visible structures. Like I said, if you look at the buildings of Stockholm, Copenhagen, Helsinki and such, it does not seem "futuristic" at all, at least not in the sci-fi sense, but their use of the latest technologies, sustainable development, energy savings, etc, puts them on the map of futuristic cities. I think that so far, the most modern train I saw was the Oslo Airport Train.


----------



## hkskyline

Exactly. Futurism is a lot more than what the eye can see.


----------



## Manila-X

To some aspects, I find Euro cities more futuristic than US cities! It's more the infrastructure and transportation!


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> To some aspects, I find Euro cities more futuristic than US cities! It's more the infrastructure and transportation!


The notion of sustainable development is far more engrained in Europe, and infrastructure is one aspect of many that reinforces that idea.


----------



## FlowFlow

Can someone post pics?


----------



## Cristovão471

Toronto isn't Futuristic, it looks average (no offence) A say dubai because most of the buildings there where built in the last 10 years.


----------



## Sera

Shanghai, Tokyo, Dubai, Singapore and New York


----------



## kashyap3

theres some small town in germany where the roads are paved with metal sheets
to make way for maglev cars lol


----------



## Sera

kashyap3 said:


> theres some small town in germany where the roads are paved with metal sheets
> to make way for maglev cars lol


Wow! The future is near! I say 40 years from now cars may all lavitate like the Maglev trains...Hopefully I'm still alive to see such a sight...lol


----------



## Manila-X

What's next, flying cars


----------



## Poly_Technique

flying cars?? It's dangerous!!


----------



## Mr Bricks

CastorTroy said:


>


I think they should install screens like that in London, it would look so cool...


----------



## Manila-X

yup it would look nice.


----------



## hkskyline

There is a guided vehicle exhibit in Tokyo whereby cars drive by themselves along a guideway. Hope that technology can be adapted to widespread use.


----------



## Assurbanipal

HK
Tokyo
Shanghai

BTW, my rating is based mainly on look of those cities.

I heard that public transport in HK is really amazing. You can get by anything to city centre.


----------



## Alain75

About Dubai how would you characterize the climate ? I hear quite different stories on this, is it bearable or not, because if 45°C and 80% humidity forcing you to live in closed environments with air conditioning, I don't really see how it can be very futuristic (or in a special way at least ... :-/ )


----------



## boogo

Tokyo


----------



## saladin1970

yusef said:


> Tokyo right now.
> 
> But in 5-8 years I'd vote for Dubai easily. If even 50% of their planned projects are completed in the mentioned time range I'd still say Dubai would be the most futuristic city. I'm not going to even say why as this site usually dominated by Dubai based projects anyways.
> 
> City's to look out for:
> 
> Beijing
> Hong Kong
> Kuala Lampur
> Istanbul!!!!!! <---------this city is....WOW
> 
> 
> Cities that have HUGE futuristic projects planned for to be complete in the next 5 years but get no recognition on these user lists:
> 
> Jeddah
> Riyadh
> Doha
> Kuwait City



I have to agree, can you imagine saudi is building 6 brand new major cities. Tokyo, and Hong Kong built there cities over the last 20-30 years. The future will be Chinese cities and Middle Eastern cities - as it has been for most of the last 1600 years.


----------



## hkskyline

Alain75 said:


> About Dubai how would you characterize the climate ? I hear quite different stories on this, is it bearable or not, because if 45°C and 80% humidity forcing you to live in closed environments with air conditioning, I don't really see how it can be very futuristic (or in a special way at least ... :-/ )


Agree. Would climate have much to do with futurism, or is it a matter of how to cope with different environmental conditions? Cities in colder climates are well-heated and buildings are insulated, while cities in hotter climates are air-conditioned and better sewers to handle massive tropical downpours. Unless they're revolutionizing the ways of achieving these goals, what is so futuristic about air-conditioning and heating buildings?


----------



## Manila-X

Assurbanipal said:


> HK
> Tokyo
> Shanghai
> 
> BTW, my rating is based mainly on look of those cities.
> 
> I heard that public transport in HK is really amazing. You can get by anything to city centre.


Oh yeah it is! Amazing that you *don't* need a car to get around.


----------



## diz

yusef said:


> Istanbul!!!!!! <---------this city is....WOW


It's funny how someone can nominate a very old city like Constantinople to be a futuristic city.. for now..


----------



## Manila-X

dizflip said:


> It's funny how someone can nominate a very old city like Constantinople to be a futuristic city.. for now..


Dubai is old as well


----------



## diz

Yeah, but it has the money to transform itself. :lol:


----------



## hkskyline

dizflip said:


> It's funny how someone can nominate a very old city like Constantinople to be a futuristic city.. for now..


Tokyo has a long history, and it is very futuristic. London is an old city but with technological improvements, they can be high-tech as well. Shenzhen is a new city, but it doesn't mean it is automatically futuristic.


----------



## ChicagoNight

Tokyo first then Hong Kong

Personally I think any other choice at this time is absurd...Im sure theres great cities but they just dont compare as of now

Unfortunately, I don't see Chicago as being it at all. It has great buildings and a street system that makes sense across the ~10 million person metropolis but thats where the "futurism" ends.


----------



## Manila-X

ChicagoNight said:


> Tokyo first then Hong Kong
> 
> Personally I think any other choice at this time is absurd...Im sure theres great cities but they just dont compare as of now
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't see Chicago as being it at all. It has great buildings and a street system that makes sense across the ~10 million person metropolis but thats where the "futurism" ends.


Tokyo definitely comes first over HK when it comes to infrastructure, transportation and technology. But skyline-wise, HK comes first. Ok Tokyo has some futuristic skyscrapers but HK can create a dazzling light effect compared to Tokyo.


----------



## hkskyline

Technology-wise, several Japanese cities come to mind that are very futuristic (well, they all are very high-tech). On the other hand, some Western cities (ie. in Scandinavia and Canada) do a very good job with sustainable development.


----------



## forrestcat

IMO, Kuala Lumpur has the looks of a futuristic city.....especially when u see the monorail zipping past in the middle of the city  .....but KL still have alot to catch up especially in terms of public transportation.


----------



## Shanghai City

Shanghai 
Tokyo
Osaka
Beijing
maybe Jakarta???


----------



## great184

Tokyo, HK, shanghai


----------



## jlshyang

IMO, KL CBD looks very futuristic though there's still a lot to catch up with Hong Kong or Tokyo.


----------



## Manila-X

Shanghai City said:


> Shanghai
> Tokyo
> Osaka
> Beijing
> maybe Jakarta???


Jakarta? NO WAY!!! Ok the city may have alot of developments but it's far from being advanced as Tokyo or HK.


----------



## pedang

Putrajaya


----------



## Manila-X

pedang said:


> Putrajaya


Putrajaya is well planned but not the most futuristic.


----------



## Skyprince

There is only one answer : TOKYO ! Definitely Tokyo. Tokyo is very organized, boasts the latest technology, no visible poverty, no slums, superbly clean, well-restored relics of the past.. 


Hong Kong , a futuristic city ??? Muahahahahahahahahahahahaaaa....... this is the biggest joke I`ve ever heard so far ! 

Hong Kong is full of many old, dirty, rundown scrapers ! I have to say that KL and Seoul , even SHENYANG are more futuristic than Hong Kong !

My ranking

WORLD RANKING 
Tokyo
Fukuoka
Nagoya
Saitama City
Sapporo
Miyazaki
Yokohama
Kawasaki
Hakodate
Kobe

( Yes, all top 10 futuristic cities are in Japan ! )

RANKING OUTSIDE JAPAN

Brisbane
Melbourne
Perth
Vancouver
Taipei
Toronto
Sydney
Montreal


----------



## Manila-X

Skyprince said:


> There is only one answer : TOKYO ! Definitely Tokyo. Tokyo is very organized, boasts the latest technology, no visible poverty, no slums, superbly clean, well-restored relics of the past..
> 
> 
> Hong Kong , a futuristic city ??? Muahahahahahahahahahahahaaaa....... this is the biggest joke I`ve ever heard so far !
> 
> Hong Kong is full of many old, dirty, rundown scrapers ! I have to say that KL and Seoul , even SHENYANG are more futuristic than Hong Kong !
> 
> My ranking
> 
> WORLD RANKING
> Tokyo
> Fukuoka
> Nagoya
> Saitama City
> Sapporo
> Miyazaki
> Yokohama
> Kawasaki
> Hakodate
> Kobe
> 
> ( Yes, all top 10 futuristic cities are in Japan ! )
> 
> RANKING OUTSIDE JAPAN
> 
> Brisbane
> Melbourne
> Perth
> Vancouver
> Taipei
> Toronto
> Sydney
> Montreal


Almost all of your comments in HK are negative!


----------



## Skyprince

It`s not all negative about Hong Kong !

I really like Hong Kong airport and HK transport infrastructures. But it seems that you always want to show as if HK is the greatest, the most perfect city in all terms of developments but, no way !

You call HK a futuristic city ? Then go to area around Tsim Cha Shui station and look then judge by your own if you can call HK a `futuristic city ` ?

In Japanese cities I have never found any `dark` side or any signs of poverty --Tokyo is an old city like HK, but I didn`t find any rusty, rundown buildings like in Hong Kong. How come you call your city futuristic if there are thousands of nude homeless people sleeping on the dirty and smelly streets, during the cold night ? Where is the welfare system to help these people out of poverty ?

In terms of building density, there is no other winner but HONG KONG !
But when it comes to technology, the answer is Japan. Hong Kong doesn`t come near to Japanese cities when it`s to judge which city is the most futuristic.


----------



## Skyprince

> Tokyo doesn't have a tram network. Hong Kong does! But Tokyo on the other has a modern railway network.
> 
> Personally I think Hong Kong's neon lights are more attractive than Tokyo's! Hong Kong was the first to develop a smart card system.
> 
> I don't look at Shanghai as a futuristic city except the skyscrapers of Pudong and that around People's Square. But what about the city's transportation system? Singapore's transportation system looks more modern than Shanghai's. Shanghai though has a nice subway system modeled after Hong Kong and a maglev system that runs from the airport to the city.
> 
> Tokyo is futuristic but to me, it's not as futuristic as HK!


Muahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

What a big joke, WANCH !

Tokyo not as futuristic as Hong Kong ???? Whaaaaat ? 
Tokyo `s subway has 300+ stations, how many does Hong Kong have ??

I really admire Japan because there is balanced developmental progress in every part of its cities. 

But in Hong Kong, I arrived in one station surrounded by gleaming state of de art supertalls, then when I arrived at another station I am in the middle of Third-World dumping site !


----------



## Manila-X

Skyprince said:


> It`s not all negative about Hong Kong !
> 
> I really like Hong Kong airport and HK transport infrastructures. But it seems that you always want to show as if HK is the greatest, the most perfect city in all terms of developments but, no way !
> 
> You call HK a futuristic city ? Then go to area around Tsim Cha Shui station and look then judge by your own if you can call HK a `futuristic city ` ?
> 
> In Japanese cities I have never found any `dark` side or any signs of poverty --Tokyo is an old city like HK, but I didn`t find any rusty, rundown buildings like in Hong Kong. How come you call your city futuristic if there are thousands of nude homeless people sleeping on the dirty and smelly streets, during the cold night ? Where is the welfare system to help these people out of poverty ?
> 
> In terms of building density, there is no other winner but HONG KONG !
> But when it comes to technology, the answer is Japan. Hong Kong doesn`t come near to Japanese cities when it`s to judge which city is the most futuristic.


I'm not saying that HK is the greatest city in the world. But HK *is* among the greatest and alot of people will also agree.

The issue of poverty or having a large number of dilapidated buildings is *not* an issue of measuring futurism in a city but more on it's infrastructure and technology. Even some of the most developed cities in the world will have it's own share of poverty even in Japanese cities like Osaka.

Why am I saying HK is futuristic. Ok put the skyline out of the picture. One example is the *SMART* system. 

First, HK has developed a SMART CARD system that we call The *Octopus Card*. It is sort of an electronic money or pass where you can pay your transit fare or even buying food or drink at a local 7-11 or a Mc Donalds. It is successful that other countries have adapted this system such as Singapore (EZ-Link) or Japan (Suica). 

Another, HK has the *SMART ID* card system in which our id card is computerized. One major advantage of this is instead of waiting in line at the immigration counter at the airport or at the Shenzhen border, you can just go to those express booths, scan your card and you're through.

And third and I think I have mentioned it many times is the airport. Ok we have nice airport coming out like Incheon, KLIA, Suvarnabumi, etc but HK is one of the first in Asia to have such as modern airport.

There are more and I'll explain it next time.


----------



## Skyprince

WANCH, I post two just now. Read the SECOND one. You said old, dilapidated buildings should not count. But see, you MADE that remark on Shanghai !


----------



## Manila-X

Skyprince said:


> WANCH, I post two just now. Read the SECOND one. You said old, dilapidated buildings should not count. But see, you MADE that remark on Shanghai !


I never said that Shanghai's buildings are dilapidated. I only said the the skyscrapers in Pudong and Puxi look futuristic.


----------



## Bond James Bond

I'm gonna go against the grain here and vote for Phoenix as the world's most futuristic city. Stuff like this is what futurists of the 30's-60's used to dream about: People being liberated by cars and freeways. Everyone gets their own house. A highly machinated entity existing not just on the automobile but other machines and technology as well - air conditioning, massive water projects, you name it. It is an entity that exists not just independent of nature, but even in spite of it.


----------



## Manila-X

Phoenix? HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## archy_

tokyo futuristic???...in what way?....japanese are advancing technology, but Tokyo's skyline and other staff aren't fuuristic at all...they just have different culture which isn't futuristic !

Futurism is in Dubai !


----------



## Manila-X

archy_ said:


> tokyo futuristic???...in what way?....japanese are advancing technology, but Tokyo's skyline and other staff aren't fuuristic at all...they just have different culture which isn't futuristic !
> 
> Futurism is in Dubai !


Tokyo's got some futuristic looking scrapers if you happen to ask me


----------



## Skyprince

Dubai is futuristic ??? This is another big joke !!!

Dubai scrapers are great, but still the dark side exists. 

Kudos to Japan for its technological achievements and wise urban plannings.


----------



## hkskyline

Skyprince said:


> Muahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> What a big joke, WANCH !
> 
> Tokyo not as futuristic as Hong Kong ???? Whaaaaat ?
> Tokyo `s subway has 300+ stations, how many does Hong Kong have ??
> 
> I really admire Japan because there is balanced developmental progress in every part of its cities.
> 
> But in Hong Kong, I arrived in one station surrounded by gleaming state of de art supertalls, then when I arrived at another station I am in the middle of Third-World dumping site !


The number of subway stations has very little meaning to futurism. Tokyo's subway is fairly old, like New York and London. Just because there are more stations doesn't mean the city is automatically futuristic. That's a logical flaw.


----------



## hkskyline

Skyprince said:


> In Japanese cities I have never found any `dark` side or any signs of poverty --Tokyo is an old city like HK, but I didn`t find any rusty, rundown buildings like in Hong Kong. How come you call your city futuristic if there are thousands of nude homeless people sleeping on the dirty and smelly streets, during the cold night ? Where is the welfare system to help these people out of poverty ?
> 
> In terms of building density, there is no other winner but HONG KONG !
> But when it comes to technology, the answer is Japan. Hong Kong doesn`t come near to Japanese cities when it`s to judge which city is the most futuristic.


The dark side does exist in Japan. It has been over 10 years since their property bubble bursted, and a lot of suicides and negative equity cases later, their Nikkei is still about half the level of its peak, and a painful economic restructuring is yet to come. There are a lot of homeless people in Japan, but because they feel ashamed of themselves, they're not readily seen on the streets. 

A futuristic society does not mean everyone is doing well. The US is very futuristic at the military levels, and the technology slowly filters down to the civilians, yet it is also a very poor country at the other extreme.

A welfare system is not a sign of futurism either. A too inclusive social safety net discourages entrepreneurialism and free enterprise, which will stagnate an economy, slowing growth. This is contrary to the need to continue development to gain a technological futuristic edge.

That being said, from a technology point of view, Japan is light years ahead of the rest of the world. That is certain.


----------



## Pax Sinica

The dark side, serious juvenile problems also do exist in Japan. Schoolgirls spread their legs for money after school, bullying in every school & every class, otaku hiding at home for years playing PlayStation or watching hentai, suicide, stressful life, campus/family homicide, list goes on.... You can always find some shit on someone else, provided that you dislike him/her. This will effectively blind your eyes from seeing other good side of the person.


----------



## Skyprince

Hello you guyz-- stick to the topic Okay !! We are now discussing about the most futuristic city ! The answer is only one : TOKYO

Hong Kong is maybe 5000th in my list.


----------



## _BPS_

Hong Kong, and Dubai in a few years. I'm not sure about Shanghai and the Chinese cities.


----------



## hkskyline

Skyprince said:


> Hello you guyz-- stick to the topic Okay !! We are now discussing about the most futuristic city ! The answer is only one : TOKYO
> 
> Hong Kong is maybe 5000th in my list.


Futurism is not just about nice-looking buildings. Social harmony, economic prospects, sustainable development, and technology are all important factors, among many, to consider. It's not as superficial as what people see on a trip.


----------



## Manila-X

Pax Sinica said:


> The dark side, serious juvenile problems also do exist in Japan. Schoolgirls spread their legs for money after school, bullying in every school & every class, otaku hiding at home for years playing PlayStation or watching hentai, suicide, stressful life, campus/family homicide, list goes on.... You can always find some shit on someone else, provided that you dislike him/her. This will effectively blind your eyes from seeing other good side of the person.


The most difficult thing in Japan is achieving success and there's alot of pressure. Even their college entrance exam is one of the most difficult in the world. Those who fail is most likely commit suicide.

And sometimes in Japan, suicide or "hara kiri" is an honorable thing to do.


----------



## Skyprince

> The most difficult thing in Japan is achieving success and there's alot of pressure


Very agree. 

One of the biggest mistakes made by Japan, despite its super achievements in economical and technological aspects , most of the people feelin depressed by the daily jobs and studies, and nobody has stepped forward to bring about this issue.


----------



## oliver999

_BPS_ said:


> Hong Kong, and Dubai in a few years. I'm not sure about Shanghai and the Chinese cities.


love to hear the reason


----------



## oliver999

tokyo? i dont see any special on google earth, except endless dense low rises like maxican city. no unique buildings, no futuristic highways. i start to doubt tokyo is really so futuristic?


----------



## oliver999

these are tokyo, not special.
i admit japan has the latest tech in the world, but is that means tokyo is the most futuristic city in the world? i'd prefer chicago,and hongkong .


----------



## Manila-X

Skyprince said:


> Very agree.
> 
> One of the biggest mistakes made by Japan, despite its super achievements in economical and technological aspects , most of the people feelin depressed by the daily jobs and studies, and nobody has stepped forward to bring about this issue.


I think it also has to do with their culture


----------



## Manila-X

oliver999 said:


> tokyo? i dont see any special on google earth, except endless dense low rises like maxican city. no unique buildings, no futuristic highways. i start to doubt tokyo is really so futuristic?


Have you ever been to Tokyo?


----------



## Unsing

oliver999 said:


> these are tokyo, not special.
> i admit japan has the latest tech in the world, but is that means tokyo is the most futuristic city in the world? i'd prefer chicago,and hongkong .


People call those outskirts.


----------



## Manila-X

Someone should post pics of Shinjuku or Shibuya @ night.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> The most difficult thing in Japan is achieving success and there's alot of pressure. Even their college entrance exam is one of the most difficult in the world. Those who fail is most likely commit suicide.
> 
> And sometimes in Japan, suicide or "hara kiri" is an honorable thing to do.


That is a common theme across East Asia, and not just at the college level. Once in a while we hear stories of such events in Korea and in Hong Kong.


----------



## pedang

Tokyo > HK


----------



## Kaitak747

hkskyline said:


> Futurism is not just about nice-looking buildings. Social harmony, economic prospects, sustainable development, and technology are all important factors, among many, to consider. It's not as superficial as what people see on a trip.


I totally agree to your point, in my opinion, Tokyo is more furturistic than HK generally though most of buildings in Tokyo are plain, they have better refurbishment.

But I strongly disagree someone saying that HK is around 5000th on this planet, it's obviously biased.


----------



## steve_skyline

Skyprince said:


> There is only one answer : TOKYO ! Definitely Tokyo. Tokyo is very organized, boasts the latest technology, no visible poverty, no slums, superbly clean, well-restored relics of the past..
> 
> 
> Hong Kong , a futuristic city ??? Muahahahahahahahahahahahaaaa....... this is the biggest joke I`ve ever heard so far !
> 
> Hong Kong is full of many old, dirty, rundown scrapers ! I have to say that KL and Seoul , even SHENYANG are more futuristic than Hong Kong !
> 
> My ranking
> 
> WORLD RANKING
> Tokyo
> Fukuoka
> Nagoya
> Saitama City
> Sapporo
> Miyazaki
> Yokohama
> Kawasaki
> Hakodate
> Kobe
> 
> ( Yes, all top 10 futuristic cities are in Japan ! )
> 
> RANKING OUTSIDE JAPAN
> 
> Brisbane
> Melbourne
> Perth
> Vancouver
> Taipei
> Toronto
> Sydney
> Montreal


You are an anti-HK pathetic fellow


----------



## Manila-X

Kaitak747 said:


> I totally agree to your point, in my opinion, Tokyo is more furturistic than HK generally though most of buildings in Tokyo are plain, they have better refurbishment.
> 
> But I strongly disagree someone saying that HK is around 5000th on this planet, it's obviously biased.


Tokyo also has some nice scrapers. The Cityhall Tower is already a landmark.


----------



## Pax Sinica

steve_skyline said:


> You are an anti-HK pathetic fellow


Forgive them, traditionally native Malays have a strong anti-Chinese sentiment. He said HK island has only 2 MTR stations and HK is the 5000th city on his list. We can now confirm all these anti-Chinese rumours, at least true for some notable number of people in Malaysia. They should be glad that such brainless anti-Malay sentiment doesn't exist in HK.:lol:


----------



## Pax Sinica

Skyprince said:


> There is only one answer : TOKYO ! Definitely Tokyo. Tokyo is very organized, boasts the latest technology, no visible poverty, no slums, superbly clean, well-restored relics of the past..
> 
> 
> Hong Kong , a futuristic city ??? Muahahahahahahahahahahahaaaa....... this is the biggest joke I`ve ever heard so far !
> 
> Hong Kong is full of many old, dirty, rundown scrapers ! I have to say that KL and Seoul , even SHENYANG are more futuristic than Hong Kong !





Skyprince said:


> Hello you guyz-- stick to the topic Okay !! We are now discussing about the most futuristic city ! The answer is only one : TOKYO
> 
> Hong Kong is maybe 5000th in my list.


Sad to see how racism makes people act like an idiot.


----------



## hkskyline

Pax Sinica said:


> Forgive them, traditionally native Malays have a strong anti-Chinese sentiment. He said HK island has only 2 MTR stations and HK is the 5000th city on his list. We can now confirm all these anti-Chinese rumours, at least true for some notable number of people in Malaysia. They should be glad that such brainless anti-Malay sentiment doesn't exist in HK.:lol:


SE Asia hasn't been very friendly to native Chinese throughout history simply because the Chinese community holds most of the economic power. Indonesia's race riots a decade ago show how extreme things got.


----------



## ahmed007

*LaZ*VegaZ* said:


> Australia:
> Sydney
> 
> North America:
> Las Vegas
> 
> Europe: (possibly)
> *London
> *Paris
> 
> Asia:
> Honk Kong
> Tokyo
> 
> Middle East:
> Dubai
> 
> Africa:
> Cario


i don't know about cairo.
cape town, nairobi, casa blanka, johansburg, durban, rebat. they are all better than cairo, trust me i lived their. yes sure they have a tram, but it is 50 years old; they have a subway, but it is not efficient, the bus system is retarded. plus the city only have a few nice neighborhoods, the rest are sh%t.


----------



## thryve

If I recall correctly, the city of Tokyo is portrayed as supermodern in a very effective way, in the movie "Lost in Translation".


----------



## LeFemmeRouge

WANCH said:


>


i think they are only poor not because of the economy but because they are lazy and are not assertive enough to try to make their lives better.


----------



## Manila-X

LeFemmeRouge said:


> i think they are only poor not because of the economy but because they are lazy and are not assertive enough to try to make their lives better.


I think the reason is some of them are rejected by their families or are ashamed to return to their families because they are not successful. But there was a documented case of salarymen working in top firms but coming home in their boxed homes.

You have to note that even in the most developed countries, not everyone benifited from the economic boom


----------



## Lastresorter

I dunno why the discussion has only been around Asian cities, but to me, Seattle & London are also futuristic. May be Washington DC, where NASA is located, and Silicon Valley, San Jose etc too.


----------



## Skyprince

WANCH, there are `homeless` people in Tokyo and other Japanese cities but they are not poor.


----------



## hkskyline

American cities have plenty of homeless people, but that doesn't make the US less futuristic. It's just a wider income gap. The entire country may still have a lot of smart and talented people to push the knowledge-based economy ahead amidst all the poor and stupid.


----------



## hkskyline

LeFemmeRouge said:


> i think they are only poor not because of the economy but because they are lazy and are not assertive enough to try to make their lives better.


Japan went through a very painful economic burst in the late 1980s. Even now they haven't fully recovered and major economic reforms are only progressing slowly as the government isn't willing to change their ways since it will affect millions of jobs. The first ones to go were the suicides after property / stock prices plunged.


----------



## Manila-X

Skyprince said:


> WANCH, there are `homeless` people in Tokyo and other Japanese cities but they are not poor.


And we have them in HK as well and they're not poor.


----------



## Skyprince

> And we have them in HK as well and they're not poor.


Yeah, and they sleep without clothes. I have seen many kinda poverties around the world,in Africa, in Southeast Asia, in China, in Europe and so on, but the most tragic and the most heart-breaking poverty I`ve ever seen in my whole life is to see a group of young men sleeping without clothes on the streets of Hong Kong .


----------



## Manila-X

Skyprince said:


> Yeah, and they sleep without clothes. I have seen many kinda poverties around the world,in Africa, in Southeast Asia, in China, in Europe and so on, but the most tragic and the most heart-breaking poverty I`ve ever seen in my whole life is to see a group of young men sleeping without clothes on the streets of Hong Kong .


Been living in HK all my life and I have *NEVER* seen any homeless sleep without clothes. Though I saw a gwailo begging in Pedder St. several years back.


----------



## Skyprince

> Been living in HK all my life and I have NEVER seen any homeless sleep without clothes. Though I saw a gwailo begging in Pedder St. several years back.


I saw them on my FIRST DAY of my trip to Hong Kong. Where is the welfare system to curb this issue ?


----------



## _00_deathscar

Skyprince put a sock in it you're fucking boring mate.



> Though I saw a gwailo begging in Pedder St. several years back.


Hint: If you're not doing so well start begging in Lan Kwai Fong in the wee hours of the morning on Saturdays and Sundays. 

Should make money in no time.


----------



## _BPS_

oliver999 said:


> love to hear the reason


reason for what?


----------



## hkskyline

Can anyone answer how a futuristic city cannot have homeless people? Are we assuming futurism = equal distribution of wealth? Capitalism, the driver of the knowledge-based economy and innovation, thrives on the inequal distribution of wealth, hence so little of the world's riches is held by the mass.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Can anyone answer how a futuristic city cannot have homeless people? Are we assuming futurism = equal distribution of wealth? Capitalism, the driver of the knowledge-based economy and innovation, thrives on the inequal distribution of wealth, hence so little of the world's riches is held by the mass.


Communism is the only system I know that has equal distribution or equality in social class and it *failed* in alot of countries


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Communism is the only system I know that has equal distribution or equality in social class and it *failed* in alot of countries


Capitalism has *also* failed in a lot of countries. They key to futurism is wealth, and wealth can be generated in any ideology. Income disparities tend to occur much more drastically in totalitarian and war-time governments.


----------



## IMPÉRIO-BR

Brasília(Brasil)
According to the original plan -- which Brasília must follow -- the city is constantly under construction.

UNESCO has declared Brasília a World Heritage Site.


----------



## Hed_Kandi

The Future is Shanghai


----------



## Hed_Kandi

I think many people are forgetting MOSCOW !


----------



## Skyprince

Brasilia looks very very nice ! I also like Canberra , Astana, and cities alikes.


----------



## Cristovão471

Not moscow, geez.

Obviousley Tokyo. 30 millions people, dense living, Bullet trains, Harujuku etc..


----------



## Unsing

You can't see by looking, but many buildings are built with significant technology, especially against an earthquake.

For example, Yokohama Landmark Tower has a pair of huge pendulums to reduce the shake to 30%. KDDI Building in Shinjuku is just a plain and ugly building in appearance, but actually designed to withstand an earthquake 10 times stronger than the Great Kanto Earthquake. In Harumi Triton Square, three blocks are joined up with two dampers.


----------



## hkskyline

Exactly ... just like people can't see basement farms or skygardens just by looking at the building from the street.


----------



## Dhakaiya

WANCH said:


> And if they do I prefer not to stay in one.


Well of course I meant U/C underwater hotels , 









Now, thats one place where I'd like to reside.


----------



## Mr Bricks

^^ But there is no old architecture in Tokyo. The city looks like it was built entirely in the 80s.


----------



## Rizzato

I would have to say Dubai because of the designs of their buildings, coupled with their _pushing the envelope _in many aspects.


----------



## Manila-X

SuomiPoika said:


> ^^ But there is no old architecture in Tokyo. The city looks like it was built entirely in the 80s.


There are some old buildings such as the one in Ginza.

Tokyo even during the 60s or 70s look futuristic. 

Here's an image of Ginza during the 1950s


----------



## hkskyline

Tokyo was bombed to the ground, much like a lot of German cities, during WW2. For historical architecture, visit Kyoto and Nara, the former imperial capitals.


----------



## Manila-X

One thing I noticed with most Japanese cities are they mostly have overhead electricity lines unlike Euro cities which are underground. Its because Japan is more prone to earthquakes


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> One thing I noticed with most Japanese cities are they mostly have overhead electricity lines unlike Euro cities which are underground. Its because Japan is more prone to earthquakes


Having utilities buried underground poses a major safety risk in earthquake-prone regions. Many of the fires that arose from the Great Hanshin quake (Kobe/Osaka/Kansai region) were due to gas mains rupturing. Imagine electrical wires coming into contact with the underground gas mains if both are buried in near proximity.


----------



## Mr Bricks

I know Tokyo was bombed but look at Berlin and other Germans cities that got badly bombed in the war. They still have a lot more old architecture than Tokyo.


----------



## Unsing

SuomiPoika said:


> I know Tokyo was bombed but look at Berlin and other Germans cities that got badly bombed in the war. They still have a lot more old architecture than Tokyo.


Remember Japanese architecture is made of wood. Incendiary bombs burned out everything.


----------



## Mr Bricks

So the whole city was flattened?


----------



## Andrew

Effectively, yes.

Anyway, it seems that people's definations of 'futuristic' vary. Here we seem to be equating futuristic with everyday adoption of new technology, that would be one element of what might make a place futuristic but only one I think. It really depends on what kind of future we're imagining.

Is it an ordered future where everything is run efficiently, the city is well planned and full of well designed modern buildings etc? In which case somewhere like Singapore might be considered most futuristic.

On the other hand are we imagining a Bladerunner (or others similar) type future where corporations run the show. From the distance all you see is a skyline of amazing corporate headquarters in 200 story skyscrapers but when you get up close, no sunlight reaches ground level and huge parts of the city are ghettos run by gangs and full of dirt poor people while the rich live a completely segregated life on the 100th floor. In which case maybe the closest thing we currently have is Sao Paolo, Johannesburg or even Shanghai with its amazing corporate skyscrapers not far from poor areas (I know that's likely an unfair reflection on these cities but they were the first that popped into my head).

Is our vision of the future one of a post apocalyptic world that has decended into complete anarchy? If so, Baghdad.

The technologically deterministic view of the future that's been talked about here is only one such view. Perhaps a better way of discussing this would be to name a city, explain how that city exemplifies a particular vision of the future and maybe point to similar examples in books, movies etc.


----------



## hkskyline

A bit earlier, I floated an idea of sustainable development as a futuristic element. That and the adoption of new technology would be easier to measure, although not necessarily easily quantifiable. Efficiency would not be a good measure of futurism. For example, dictatorships and one-party states are incredibly efficient. Their proposals can become reality quickly as they neither need to consult nor seek approval. While the process itself is efficient, the plan itself may not be. An example would be the demolition of hutong neighborhoods in Beijing. The government said they'll redevelop them, and people were kicked out. Incredibly efficient. Is it futuristic? Well, what is coming up in those razed lands?


----------



## Manila-X

Andrew said:


> Effectively, yes.
> 
> Anyway, it seems that people's definations of 'futuristic' vary. Here we seem to be equating futuristic with everyday adoption of new technology, that would be one element of what might make a place futuristic but only one I think. It really depends on what kind of future we're imagining.
> 
> Is it an ordered future where everything is run efficiently, the city is well planned and full of well designed modern buildings etc? In which case somewhere like Singapore might be considered most futuristic.
> 
> On the other hand are we imagining a Bladerunner (or others similar) type future where corporations run the show. From the distance all you see is a skyline of amazing corporate headquarters in 200 story skyscrapers but when you get up close, no sunlight reaches ground level and huge parts of the city are ghettos run by gangs and full of dirt poor people while the rich live a completely segregated life on the 100th floor. In which case maybe the closest thing we currently have is Sao Paolo, Johannesburg or even Shanghai with its amazing corporate skyscrapers not far from poor areas (I know that's likely an unfair reflection on these cities but they were the first that popped into my head).
> 
> Is our vision of the future one of a post apocalyptic world that has decended into complete anarchy? If so, Baghdad.
> 
> The technologically deterministic view of the future that's been talked about here is only one such view. Perhaps a better way of discussing this would be to name a city, explain how that city exemplifies a particular vision of the future and maybe point to similar examples in books, movies etc.


I can imagine a Blade Runner style future. Johannesburg on the other hand is a bit different than Sampa or Shanghai. It's skyscrapers are mostly in the city centre. I kinda look at the skyline similar to most mid-size US cities.


----------



## hkskyline

I hope aspirations for the future won't degenerate into a war-torn anarchy. I thought we're supposed to progress forward, not backward.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I hope aspirations for the future won't degenerate into a war-torn anarchy. I thought we're supposed to progress forward, not backward.


I also hope that won't happen. But to be honest, life today is much better compared to the mid 20th century or before.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I also hope that won't happen. But to be honest, life today is much better compared to the mid 20th century or before.


Well, depends on where you live. The trend has been for the rich to get richer and the poor to get poorer.


----------



## Andrew

Anyone who's interested, take a look at this:
http://www.foresight.gov.uk/Previou...Infrastructure_Futures/the_scenarios_2055.pdf

I'm finding it an interesting read. Definately Tokyo is probably the closest thing that exists now to the 'Perpetual Motion' scenario.


----------



## Garfieldfan

I Can't tell which is the most futuristic. It depnds on the technology. So I think that Tokyo or somewhat is futuristic.


----------



## hkskyline

Having a lot of technological firms around does not necessarily signal futurism, since the way their sprawling campuses are built may encompass very backward and unsustainable planning concepts.


----------



## Manila-X

z0rg said:


> Hm, what kind of futurism are we talking about?
> 
> You can't find things like this out of China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai is a good one too, another style, so is Tokyo. Anyway, people confuse futurism with modernity. New York might be modern, but it is not futuristic at all, rather classy, too 20th Centurish.


NY futurism partly lies with the new projects and developments happening such as The Freedom Tower, etc.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> NY futurism partly lies with the new projects and developments happening such as The Freedom Tower, etc.


Does Freedom Tower incorporate revolutionary designs for the next generation of environmentally-friendly skyscrapers?


----------



## oliver999




----------



## -Corey-

Id say Las vegas, Tokyo, Honk Kong, Shangai, and probably Frankfurt..


----------



## bonivison

that shot of Shanghai rocks me down


----------



## Mahratta

Tokyo


----------



## LV994-CB

I dont know.............maybe Tokyo


----------



## Italic

Off course first Tokyo then Shangai ,Honk Kong and Frankfurt


----------



## khalek

*DHAKA*


----------



## dattebayo

Seattle, Shanghai, Tokyo. Seattle reminds me of The Jetsons


----------



## bonivison

Tokyo HongKong Shanghai 
Seatle is futuristic too


----------



## Jax419

khalek said:


> *DHAKA*


lol wtf?

Tokyo for me


----------



## Jax419

bonivison said:


> Tokyo HongKong Shanghai
> Seatle is futuristic too


What is so futuristic about seattle?


----------



## japanese001

*tokyo view*


----------



## Skyprince

Taking HKSkyline's format,

1) Modernity - Tokyo
2) Street scene - Tokyo
3) Architecture - Dubai
4) Fashionable - Tokyo
5) Floor planning - Tokyo
6) Surrounding environment - Tokyo


We must distinguish between the most 'futuristic' city ( Tokyo ) and the city with the best skyline ( Hong Kong )


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

ok people seriously need to stop saying Seatle!


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

ok people seriously need to stop saying Seattle!


----------



## XiaoBai

^
Why's that? It's very high-tech and for a north american city, it looks very futuristic.


----------



## steve_skyline

Skyprince said:


> Taking HKSkyline's format,
> 
> 1) Modernity - Tokyo
> 2) Street scene - Tokyo
> 3) Architecture - Dubai
> 4) Fashionable - Tokyo
> 5) Floor planning - Tokyo
> 6) Surrounding environment - Tokyo
> 
> 
> We must distinguish between the most 'futuristic' city ( Tokyo ) and the city with the best skyline ( Hong Kong )


3) Architecture - Dubai????? hno:hno: There are many cities out there for better selection. Btw, those are my 'format'


----------



## Manila-X

I always put Shanghai on the list


----------



## hkskyline

*Fuel cells make power for homes in Japan *
By YURI KAGEYAMA, AP Business Writer
March 4, 2008

Masanori Naruse jogs every day, collects miniature cars and feeds birds in his backyard, but he's proudest of the way his home and 2,200 others in Japan get electricity and heat water — with power generated by a hydrogen fuel cell.

The technology — which draws energy from the chemical reaction when hydrogen combines with oxygen to form water — is more commonly seen in futuristic cars with tanks of hydrogen instead of gasoline, whose combustion is a key culprit in pollution and global warming.

Developers say fuel cells for homes produce one-third less of the pollution that causes global warming than conventional electricity generation does.

"I was a bit worried in the beginning whether it was going to inconvenience my family or I wouldn't be able to take a bath," said the 45-year-old Japanese businessman, who lives with his wife, Tomoko, and two children, 12 and 9. But, as head of a construction company, he was naturally interested in new technology for homes.

Tomoko Naruse, 40, initially worried the thing would explode, given all she had heard about the dangers of hydrogen.

"Actually, you forget it's even there," her husband said.

Their plain gray fuel cell is about the size of a suitcase and sits just outside their door next to a tank that turns out to be a water heater. In the process of producing electricity, the fuel cell gives off enough warmth to heat water for the home.

The oxygen that the fuel cell uses comes from the air. The hydrogen is extracted from natural gas by a device called a reformer in the same box as the fuel cell. But a byproduct of that process is poisonous carbon monoxide. So another machine in the gray box adds oxygen to the carbon monoxide to create carbon dioxide, which — though it contributes to global warming — is not poisonous.

The entire process produces less greenhouse gas per watt than traditional generation. And no energy is wasted transporting the electricity where it's actually going to be used.

Nearly every home in Japanese cities is supplied with natural gas for cooking or heating, which could make it relatively easy to spread fuel cell technology there. The potential for widespread use of fuel cells in bigger or more sparsely settled countries is less certain. Many American homes don't have gas service, for example.

"There are not any real show-stoppers for this technology being used in the U.S.," said electrical engineering professor Roger Dougal at the University of South Carolina at Columbia, S.C.

Dougal said fuel cells are no more hazardous than any stove or water heater. Their major drawback is cost.

"Ultimately, I expect that some fraction of homes will use this technology, but it will be a very long time before a sizable fraction does," he said in an e-mail.

Naruse is paying $9,500 for a 10-year lease on a test fuel cell for his home southwest of Tokyo from Matsushita Electric Industrial Co. Matsushita, which sells Panasonic brand products, plans to offer fuel cells commercially in 2009.

Other Japanese companies working on fuel cells for homes include Toyota Motor Corp., which is developing fuel-cell vehicles, and electronics maker Toshiba Corp. Automaker Honda Motor Co. is working with Plug Power Inc., a fuel cell company in the U.S., to test a home fuel cell generator that also provides hydrogen as fuel for fuel cell vehicles.

Honda hopes domestic use of fuel cell generators will help make fuel cell vehicles become more widespread because owners can refuel at home. It plans to start marketing the FCX Clarity fuel cell vehicle this year in California; it will lease for about $600 a month.

Fuel cells are expensive in part because they don't last very long. The latest model from Matsushita, for example, lasts about three years.

But the technology is improving. Matsushita says the savings from using fuel cell-generated power will vary by household and climate, but it promises a cost drop of about $50 a month. 

Naruse's family — with three TV sets, a dishwasher, clothes washer, dryer, personal computer and air conditioner — saves about $95 a month. At the same time, conventionally generated electricity remains available to them, should the power generated by their fuel cell run low. 

The Japanese government is so bullish on the technology it has earmarked $309 million a year for fuel cell development and plans for 10 million homes — about one-fourth of Japanese households — to be powered by fuel cells by 2020. 

Professor Bruce Rittman, director for the Center for Environmental Biotechnology at Arizona State University, says the biggest benefit of fuel cell technology is that it emits only water — when there's a clean source of hydrogen. 

"Fuel cells are wonderful devices because they provide combustionless, pollution-free electricity," he said. 

Tomoko Naruse said she might never have chosen a fuel cell if her husband hadn't insisted. 

But she is happy her children are proud of it because they are learning about the threat of global warming in school. 

"I think my children are thinking are about the future," she said.


----------



## Galandar

None of those cities, but DUBAI is the most futuristic city now. No rivals for DUBAI


----------



## Manila-X

Galandar said:


> None of those cities, but DUBAI is the most futuristic city now. No rivals for DUBAI


Ever been to Tokyo?


----------



## hkskyline

*Emirates starts work on world's first zero-carbon city, though environmentalists skeptical *
11 February 2008

DUBAI, United Arab Emirates (AP) - This Gulf desert nation, one of the world's most environmentally unfriendly with its ubiquitous air conditioning, swimming pools and SUVs, may be looking to redeem itself. It has begun building what it calls the world's first zero-carbon city. 

Environmentalists say the new city -- powered mainly by solar energy and recycling waste and water -- is a nice idea, but that the Emirates shouldn't stop there. 

"Every little bit helps," said Jonathan Loh, a British biologist who co-authored a 2006 World Wildlife Fund report that measured consumption by nations around the world. "It would be best if the UAE reduced energy consumption throughout the country not just in one location." 

The United Arab Emirates has the world's largest ecological footprint per capita, according to the WWF report. That means its each of its residents uses up more of the world's resources than any other person in the world. 

A glance at Dubai makes it clear why. Nearly every indoor space -- including sprawling malls and giant villas -- is air conditioned, seen as a necessity in a country where the winters are hot and the summers blazing. Extravagances like swimming pools with chilled water, an indoor ski slope that produces snow when its 49 degrees Celsius (120 Fahrenheit) outside and an all-ice restaurant push up the electricity bill. The unusal mode of transport is SUV or Hummer -- there is no public transportation, or even sidewalks in most parts of the city. 

According to the WWF, the Emirates' ecological footprint measured 11.9 global hectares per person. A global hectare is a unit of the amount of productive land and water a person requires to produce all the resources he consumes and absorb all the waste he generates in a year. In contrast, the U.S.'s per capita footprint is 9.6 hectares per person, and the global average is 2.2 hectares a person. 

The Emirates -- which has a population of 5 million, the large majority of them foreign expatriates -- has a heavy per capital carbon footprint as well -- it takes 9.06 global hectares of land to absorb each person's carbon dioxide emissions in a year. The United States' carbon footprint is 5.66, and the world average is 1.7. 

But the plan is for Masdar City, where the groundbreaking on construction took place last weekend, to be completely carbon-zero. 

Cars will be banned, with a light rail serving residents inside Masdar City as well as taking them to the nearby city of Abu Dhabi. Organic food will be grown in the area and encouraged, garbage will be recycled and waste water will be reused in Masdar, Arabic for "Source." 

Most of the city's energy is to be generated by solar power -- though developers have not given an exact percentage -- and water will be provided through a solar-powered desalination plant. 

Masdar City, which is being developed by an Abu Dhabi state-owned company, is expected to be completed by 2015 at an estimated cost of US$22 billion (euro15 billion). It is intended to become home to about 50,000 people and host 1,500 companies, developers said. 

Khaled Awad, development director for Masdar, insisted the city is an honest attempt "to curb the trend of being environmentally irresponsible." He said the companies in it will make it a "Silicon Valley for renewable energy sector," researching clean energy technology. 

Under a deal with the Emirates government, the WWF is monitoring the city closely to ensure it meets up with its claims. 

"It's a rigorous process...that at the end will prove if Masdar is sustainable or just claims to be such," Eduardo Goncalves, a London-based spokesman of WWF International's One Planet Living Program, said. 

Habib al-Shuwaikhat, a professor of urban planning and sustained development at Saudi Arabia's King Fahd University of Petroleum and Minerals, said Abu Dhabi's eco city "looks like a good initiative," but one that can not remain "isolated" from the rest of the country. 

"You hear a lot about sustainable development, but to be honest, I don't see it on the ground," Shuwaikhat said. Serious efforts to safeguarding the environment in the time of an unprecedented construction boom in the Gulf has yet to "get into the minds of decision makers" in the Gulf, he said. 

Last year the Emirates became the first government to sign an agreement with WWF to study the country's ecological footprint and reduce it to a sustainable level through expert assessment of economy over the next three years, Goncalves said. 

"Masdar is critical to our strategy," Goncalves said. People in the Emirates are leading lives that are "absolutely unsustainable," he said. "There is no better place to set an example and show that an ecologically friendly lifestyle is not only better, but also commercially successful."


----------



## Galandar

WANCH said:


> Ever been to Tokyo?


No, but have seen lots of pics and videos of Tokyo.


----------



## Xtreminal

I'll say Dubai, unless there is no war going to be up there (which I doubt it)


----------



## Jo

Tokyo!





It's all those little details that make it futuristic. To me, high speed trains, huge facade mounted LED screens, sleek building interiors, all those robots and the latest gadgets do more to make a city futuristic than tall buildings alone.


----------



## gladisimo

^^ You've got the point, Dubai looks pretty futuristic with its skyline (not the most futuristic, imo), but if you're talking about the living day-to-day sort of futurism, then there's no beating Japan.


----------



## =NaNdA=

i choose................................................................ *TokYO!*


----------



## cncity

Jo said:


> Tokyo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all those little details that make it futuristic. To me, high speed trains, huge facade mounted LED screens, sleek building interiors, all those robots and the latest gadgets do more to make a city futuristic than tall buildings alone.


That is unmatchable....


----------



## oliver999

still tokyo.


----------



## japanese001

Oil is made from the cover of the PET bottle & Plastic & Firing styrene.
A battery car will look forward to spreading out next year.


----------



## Jardoga

Dubai, Tokyo.


----------



## Pompey77

Dubai is built around an outdated concept. It is a city which is dependant on the car and on imports of almost everything this is not sustainable so therefore not futuristic.


----------



## c00lridge

Tokyo is so cool. The fact that their land is so little and precious and they got no natural resources makes them to be more innovative.


----------



## bonivison

This shot makes me think Shanghai is futuristic:nuts:


----------



## ruben.briosa

Melbourne, Tokyo, Dubai


----------



## philvia

shanghai or tokyo has always impressed me

i dont see how dubai or many of the other cities here are "futuristic"
especially dubai


----------



## QuantumX

philvia said:


> shanghai or tokyo has always impressed me
> 
> i dont see how dubai or many of the other cities here are "futuristic"
> especially dubai


In that most of Dubai's architecture is now 21st century, it could be considered futuristic along those lines. The same can be said for Miami in that most of its skyscrapers are now 21st century.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

I don't know what city this is: 










But this is how I see the future


-edit- 

It's Belchite, Spain

But here is New New York (Futurama)


----------



## bobbybishop

Tokyo


----------



## felipevarig787

Dubai
Hong Kong


----------



## Anekdote

Of course Tokyo on the top and Hong Kong as second.


----------



## Annibale

Freiburg im Brisgau

Here's a picture of the new neighborhood of Vauban








...hope the future is like that...


----------



## The Terminator

Tokyo!

Like someone said in this thread, even toilets are futuristic. I was there in 2006, and after I shit into the toilet, theres a button for the water to spray out and clean your bottom, making the lack of toilet paper, not a problem!

Hong Kong:

Even without futuristic toilets at least we have Octopus Cards. One swipe and you can shop, eat, pay the bus fare, pay at vending machines, taking office attendance......so much more stuff. But Tokyo and Singapore have those too.

I'm not really sure who's the next, perhaps Shanghai, or Singapore.


----------



## skyscraper100

dubai


----------



## christos-greece

Dubai and Shanghai


----------



## oliver999




----------



## DinamiT

Hong Kong....
Dubai....

Winner: Hong Kong

xP


----------



## Koshinator

Dubai. Hands down.


----------



## potipoti

Dubai and Shanghai


----------



## steppenwolf

By the looks of these pictures people think the future is an exaggerated version of the present?

Taller?

Bigger?

More congested?

brighter?

newer?

Thats my idea of a present day city. Full of flaws and completely contributing to damaging the planet irrevocably.
My hopes for futuristic cities arere that they will be:

Sustainable

Compact

walkable with good public transport

respectful of heritage and good recycling of old buildings

green!


I would say the most futiistic cities by that definition are ones a bit like this - I can only hope this is a vision of the future:


----------



## Skybean

- edit


----------



## amar11372

Skybean said:


> source: http://flickr.com/photos/koolgary/sets/72157605310867644/


Awesome picture.


----------



## skyscraper100

great pics of HK!


----------



## skyscraper100

hong kong looks very futuristic but obviously the future of every cities is Dubai


----------



## steppenwolf

shame there's not much thinking on this thread!


----------



## The Terminator

I think Hong Kong starts to lose out primarily because of its train system. Shanghai is already using the Maglev (Magnetic levitation) technology, while HK still uses the old "Track" technology. 

The trains in HK that run from City to airport run at an operational speed of 135 km/ hr. Maglev? 431 km/hr. More than 3 times of that in HK.

In other words, people would have to take more time to travel from airport to city. Shanghai's Maglev only needs 8 minutes to run through 30 km of track. HK? 23 minutes for 36 km of track.

So yes, Shanghai is starting to boom up, while Tokyo is still maintaining top spot. Hope HK gets more projects done to keep up before it too, gets outclassed.


----------



## bonivison

Shanghai Hongkong Dubai Tokyo Beijing


----------



## _00_deathscar

The Terminator said:


> I think Hong Kong starts to lose out primarily because of its train system. Shanghai is already using the Maglev (Magnetic levitation) technology, while HK still uses the old "Track" technology.
> 
> The trains in HK that run from City to airport run at an operational speed of 135 km/ hr. Maglev? 431 km/hr. More than 3 times of that in HK.
> 
> In other words, people would have to take more time to travel from airport to city. Shanghai's Maglev only needs 8 minutes to run through 30 km of track. HK? 23 minutes for 36 km of track.
> 
> So yes, Shanghai is starting to boom up, while Tokyo is still maintaining top spot. Hope HK gets more projects done to keep up before it too, gets outclassed.


Do we really need a train booming around at 430 km/hour in our tiny city?


----------



## Dazon

potipoti said:


> Dubai and Shanghai


agree with u!


----------



## The Terminator

_00_deathscar said:


> Do we really need a train booming around at 430 km/hour in our tiny city?


Technically, yes. Just in the Airport Express track though. We wouldn't want a 400 km/hr train stopping like every few kilometers in the normal MTR tracks we're using now. But in the case of the Airport Express track, its 36 km. Longer than that of Shanghai's 30km Maglev rail. Though eliminating the thought that it would not be a straight shot like Shanghai's, it has 5 stops.


----------



## Skybean

*Hong Kong*




























source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jozersphotography/sets/72157615999198742/



















source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sylvainkalache/sets/72157615934017626/?page=2


----------



## christos-greece

Most futuristic cities:
Dubai
Shanghai
Hong Kong


----------



## Pompey77

christos-greece said:


> Most futuristic cities:
> *Dubai*
> Shanghai
> Hong Kong


:bash:


----------



## socrates#1fan

I would think that the most futuristic city isn't one that is full of modern architecture.
I would think it is a city that has many grand classic structures and buildings in classic styles while still having modern structures and architecture.
Also, it should have the most well taken care of population, it must be socially progressive and have a government that the local population is content with.
A city that is very green and is able to take care of itself.


----------



## socrates#1fan

steppenwolf said:


> By the looks of these pictures people think the future is an exaggerated version of the present?
> 
> Taller?
> 
> Bigger?
> 
> More congested?
> 
> brighter?
> 
> newer?
> 
> Thats my idea of a present day city. Full of flaws and completely contributing to damaging the planet irrevocably.
> My hopes for futuristic cities arere that they will be:
> 
> Sustainable
> 
> Compact
> 
> walkable with good public transport
> 
> respectful of heritage and good recycling of old buildings
> 
> green!
> 
> 
> I would say the most futiistic cities by that definition are ones a bit like this - I can only hope this is a vision of the future:


Exactly.
Today's modern styles do not mean futuristic.
What if in a few decades people stop using modern styles and build in more ornate classic ones?
What if modern becomes outdated and tacky?


----------



## _00_deathscar

The Terminator said:


> Technically, yes. Just in the Airport Express track though. We wouldn't want a 400 km/hr train stopping like every few kilometers in the normal MTR tracks we're using now. But in the case of the Airport Express track, its 36 km. Longer than that of Shanghai's 30km Maglev rail. Though eliminating the thought that it would not be a straight shot like Shanghai's, it has 5 stops.


Exactly.

Hong Kong to Kowloon Station right now is what...a couple of minutes? Then another stop to Tsing Yi.

I don't think it would work, unless you set up a direct link between Hong Kong > Airport and/or Kowloon > Airport. That might be feasible for the speed of the train, but then it would lack demand (or the Hong Kong > Kowloon > Tsing Yi > Airport > Expo route would have be closed down, and people living in Tsing Yi would have to find an alternate route to the Airport)


----------



## luci203

skyscraper100 said:


> dubai


And why is Dubai the most futuristic? Because it have the tallest building and the biggest mall ?

The mass transit sistem is weak (don't even have a finished metro), the places you can entertain yourself are limited (only malls, few theatres, museums, all kind of places to have fun), lack of great universities, hospitals (I know dubai have somme of them, but they can't match the ones from Tokio, Paris, even Moscow), the amout of services you can have (Probably New York and Tokyo are the best)

And above all them, the mentality is still in the middle ages... :bash: (much better than the neighbours tough)

P.S.
Now, if the future is a dry planet, with our cities in the desert, then Dubai is Very futuristic. )

P.S.2
Even if is only the most futuristic skyline, I think Shanghai is the winner... :master:












:cheers:


----------



## bonivison

Hongkong Tokyo Shanghai Dubai


----------



## leetroy

The fastest growing city in the world


----------



## Baboulinet

Pompey77 said:


> :bash:


:lol: 
i agree ! 
and why dubai has many skycrapers when the city has only 2 million habitant and when the city is in a desert ? ...

dubai , the most ridiculous city on earth! 

...

most futuristic city in world ? 
tokyo or HK i think ! :banana:


----------



## Steel City Suburb

Id say Paris.

Many buildings and blocks are the same height for miles around, showing good growth and its got its own style, in the future, I guess many cities will seek their own style after this era of glass and steel. Like on an image in the future art thread on the city issues forum, I think for miles and miles cities will be 20 storey blocks as far as the eye can see with skyscrapers of future times sticking out of the top to break up a sea of roof tops.

I also think Dubai will become a s**thole, like all good concepts its fine to begin with - infact its fun and exciting, but what happens in 20 years time when Dubai is no longer interesting or theres nothing new to attract tourists?

If dubai carries on building, do the rich move to the new skyscrapers and the current ones become slums?


----------



## icracked

Dubai


----------



## aljuarez

Tokyo!
By the 60s the world was already obsessed with how modern it was becoming. The process hasn't been painless, for sure, but probably no other city manages to blend so successfully the huge and the tiny, tradition and modernity, order and fun. Take, for instance, the shops, which range from some of the largest department stores in the world to the cutest small boutiques you'll ever see. Wander away from the thoroughfares and you may find yourself in immaculate alleys, full of flowers, almost absurdly rural. I hope all big cities can maintain that human scale amidst all that construction in the future!


----------



## bobbie501

My list 
North America-Chicago,Miami,Seattle,Vancouver,Toronto.
Europe-Frankfurt,Zurich,Munich.
Asia-Tokyo,HK,Singapore,KL.
Australia-Melbourne,Perth,Sydney.


----------



## _00_deathscar

aljuarez said:


> Tokyo!
> By the 60s the world was already obsessed with how modern it was becoming. The process hasn't been painless, for sure, but probably no other city manages to blend so successfully the huge and the tiny, tradition and modernity, order and fun. Take, for instance, the shops, which range from some of the largest department stores in the world to the cutest small boutiques you'll ever see. Wander away from the thoroughfares and you may find yourself in immaculate alleys, full of flowers, almost absurdly rural. I hope all big cities can maintain that human scale amidst all that construction in the future!


That's a good description, but I don't think it's really all that different from any other major city?

If you hadn't mentioned Tokyo, I could quite easily have believed you were speaking of Hong Kong.


----------



## Ribarca

I don't see the futuristic part of Hong Kong. Unless it means the future cities mainly have tall concrete buildings. Other cities have more futuristic infrastructure (Shanghai, Madrid) and European has much more avantgarde architecture.

Futuristic cities are hopefully as well planned as Paris or Barcelona.


----------



## Langur

The Terminator said:


> I think Hong Kong starts to lose out primarily because of its train system. Shanghai is already using the Maglev (Magnetic levitation) technology, while HK still uses the old "Track" technology.
> 
> The trains in HK that run from City to airport run at an operational speed of 135 km/ hr. Maglev? 431 km/hr. More than 3 times of that in HK.
> 
> In other words, people would have to take more time to travel from airport to city. Shanghai's Maglev only needs 8 minutes to run through 30 km of track. HK? 23 minutes for 36 km of track.
> 
> So yes, Shanghai is starting to boom up, while Tokyo is still maintaining top spot. Hope HK gets more projects done to keep up before it too, gets outclassed.


Yeah but the Shanghai Maglev isn't good infrastructure. It takes 8 thrilling minutes but drops you in a useless place where nobody wants to go. You then have a complex interchange with the Shanghai metro which takes a further 15 minutes before you get to anywhere useful. Hong Kong's airport train takes 20 minutes to Kowloon (right under the new ICC) and 24 minutes to Central. It's direct and takes you over some of the world's most spectacular bridges and past HK's thrilling mixture of mountains, sea, and extreme high-rise density. It's also much more frequent than the Maglev. In every way it's a better planned piece of infrastructure.

Shanghai's metro also has lines crossing one another with no interchange whatsoever! Paris's Metro does this too, but I can forgive Paris. Their metro is much older. It was one of the pioneers. However new metro systems should learn from past errors and avoid them. Hong Kong's system has done exactly that and its interchanges are efficient and well planned.

Neither city is my choice for the most futuristic, however. That honour goes to Tokyo. There is plenty of dated concrete in Tokyo, but there's far more technology, neon, digitial screens, and otherworldly cyberpunk fashions than anywhere else.


----------



## Andre_Filipe

soloveich said:


> i respect everyone's opinion, but how the hell can anyone think that Dubai is most futuristic? come on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NO WAY!*


which cities are those?  Fantastic! :drool:


----------



## Skybean

First two and the last one are Tokyo. The other two are Shanghai.


----------



## Annibale

Andre_Filipe said:


> which cities are those?  Fantastic! :drool:


Photoshopped cities?


----------



## null

Shanghai


----------



## richardvargas

Tokio
Singapore


----------



## japanese001

*トウキョウ　TOKYO*

Delete


----------



## luci203




----------



## Shapoor

^^ Stunning views, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shapoor

edit: wrong thread


----------



## **RS**

1.Moscow
2.Dubai
3.Shanghai
4.HK
5.Tokyo


----------



## Mahratta

**RS** said:


> *1.Moscow*
> 2.Dubai
> 3.Shanghai
> 4.HK
> 5.Tokyo


LOL


----------



## India101

Well if Moscow is futuristic then I'll say Mumbai is 

My list -

1. Mumbai
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
4. Dubai
5. Tokyo


----------



## India101

Mumbai is futuristic isn't it


----------



## Mahratta

Seriously though, it's hard to find cities that can compare with Tokyo.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

its dubai and shanghai


----------



## _00_deathscar

India101 said:


> Mumbai is futuristic isn't it


One bridge does not a futuristic city make.

I know you said it tongue in cheek, but still.


----------



## Lastresorter

Tokyo... their vending machines are everywhere and there are even things like "can instant noodles" or "instant pizza"!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

I still think the most futuristic city is Chernobyl, Ukraine


----------



## India101

_00_deathscar said:


> One bridge does not a futuristic city make.
> 
> I know you said it tongue in cheek, but still.


I know the bridge doesn't but its a good pic of the skyline.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Lastresorter said:


> Tokyo... their vending machines are everywhere and there are even things like "can instant noodles" or "instant pizza"!


I don't think that makes a city futuristic. The other day I saw an umbrella vending machine here.



> I know the bridge doesn't but its a good pic of the skyline.


True - needs to be bigger - stick it in the Asian skylines thread?


----------



## mark_vincent

of course, it's Tokyo!


----------



## OshHisham

Tokyo is the city of TODAY! not the FUTURE! as there is a concern that declining of japanese population and late marriage may harm the future growth. also, predicted that in 2030, the japanese population will become half of today's. 

so, i can't see tokyo will be the city of the future...

and Dubai...? having great skyscrapers and world's largest man-made island will not grant any city to be 'futuristic'

unless if you are too shallow judging a city by its skyline.....:sleepy:


----------



## RonnieR

I guess it's going to be Shanghai...
China would be the super power in the years to come.


----------



## Lastresorter

_00_deathscar said:


> I don't think that makes a city futuristic. The other day I saw an umbrella vending machine here.


May be not  But I was thinking along the lines of "one's future lifestyle" and the way the city functions 'futuristically' - and I think those living in Tokyo get ahead of those in other cities in terms of these two elements, in many ways.


----------



## snow is red

RonnieR said:


> I guess it's going to be Shanghai...
> China would be the super power in the years to come.


Only time will tell  


Tokyo does look very impressive though.


----------



## japanese001

Delete


----------



## RonnieR

^^ cool videos..


----------



## enkay

Hey Japanese001, where exactly in Tokyo is the first video taken?


----------



## quashlo

_00_deathscar said:


> I don't think that makes a city futuristic. The other day I saw an umbrella vending machine here.


You are taking him far too literally.
The point is that technology is probably far more integrated in daily life in Japan than in any other nation.



enkay said:


> Hey Japanese001, where exactly in Tokyo is the first video taken?


Yurikamome Line (an automated guideway transit). Starts at Shimbashi and passes through Shiodome, along Tokyo Bay and over the Rainbow Bridge to Odaiba.


----------



## south

quashlo said:


> Yurikamome Line (an automated guideway transit). Starts at Shimbashi and passes through Shiodome, along Tokyo Bay and over the Rainbow Bridge to Odaiba.


Yep it's the Yurikamome, from Shinbashi to Toyosu now, via Odaiba (video ends in Odaiba). one of my favorite rides


----------



## Fox-Tale

The Yurikamome Line is one of my least favorite lines...
The box seats are so tiny and the distance between the two facing seats are so short that your knees will most likely hit the seat in front of you, and if there is someone sitting in front of you, your legs will be between the legs of that person...very unpleasant.

The vehicle itself is very tiny that it was like hell when I was commuting on the Yurikamome Line every morning. I prefer taking a bus from Hamamatsu-cho station when I go to Odaiba.


----------



## south

Fox-Tale said:


> The Yurikamome Line is one of my least favorite lines...
> The box seats are so tiny and the distance between the two facing seats are so short that your knees will most likely hit the seat in front of you, and if there is someone sitting in front of you, your legs will be between the legs of that person...very unpleasant.


that's all very true...

I only sit on the Yurikamome if I'm at the front or back seats. Otherwise I stand up and look out the front window, with the kids


----------



## south

as for Most Futuristic City: a neck and neck race between Tokyo and Hong Kong. For decades, directors (eg: Ridley Scott) have chosen Tokyo for inspiration for movies like _Blade Runner_. And when Mamoru Oshii directed _Ghost in the Shell_ (攻殻機動隊）it looked a lot like Hong Kong. 

nice 

Shanghai might be next, but I've never been there so I can't say.


----------



## irutavias

Nobody can predict the future. No point trying. Only time will tell =)


----------



## Lastresorter

Just some sneak peeks of Tokyo's "futuristic" lifestyle... well at least to me they are pretty futuristic compared to the rest of the world...


----------



## OtAkAw

^^Tokyo IS FUTURISTIC! I can't seem to think of any other city that can rival the way technology is integrated so seamlessly into the lives of urban dwellers in Tokyo. I won't be surprised if the first restaurant, first hotel or first service-oriented center to have an all-robot staff would open in Tokyo with the way things are going.


----------



## MelboyPete

So far I'd say Tokyo just by going on the pics here.


----------



## JP_Neptune

Over the course of the last 43 pages has anybody explained if "futuristic" here means just the overall outlook, meaning, if the city looks gleaming and has a sci-fi movie appeal, it's futuristic?

Or does it mean a city where issues and problems typical of cities are handled and delt with in ways so advanced for our days that most other cities in the planet have not yet been able to do that?

Because there can be a *huge* difference.


----------



## Annibale

^^
You're losing your time...here's just a series of post saying tokyo, dubai, hong kong and where the only arguments are pictures with lit skyscrapers in the night...


----------



## 808 state

TOKYO
SHANGHAI
HONG KONG
SINGAPORE
SEOUL


----------



## HK999

#1 tokyo 
#2 HK
#3 shanghai
#4 dubai
#5 NYC


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Personally, I don't think NYC is very futuristic. It may have some futuristic buildings, but a lot of them are quite old but have plenty of character.


----------



## HK999

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Personally, I don't think NYC is very futuristic. It may have some futuristic buildings, but a lot of them are quite old but have plenty of character.


that's why i put NYC at #5 in the first place. i agree with you that NYC has lots of old buildings / skyscrapers. but i based my final decision on my last visit. (times square area, big parts of midtown etc.).


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

HK999 said:


> that's why i put NYC at #5 in the first place. i agree with you that NYC has lots of old buildings / skyscrapers. but i based my final decision on my last visit. (times square area, big parts of midtown etc.).


That's ok. It wasn't necessarily directed at you. I think that NY has a combination of old and new and is rightful of its 5th placing on your list. :hug:


----------



## Charles SJBV

The most futurist of Latin America is Sao Paulo.


----------



## isaidso

HK999 said:


> that's why i put NYC at #5 in the first place. i agree with you that NYC has lots of old buildings / skyscrapers. but i based my final decision on my last visit. (times square area, big parts of midtown etc.).


Wouldn't that logic suggest that New York should go in #100 place, or something like that? Do they even have 100% fibre optic or free wi-fi over the whole metro? Lots of cities around the world are far further down the tech road than New York.


----------



## niknak

Probably Dubai in terms of architecture

NYC in terms of urban planning


----------



## ShawnOfTheDead

TOKYO! :banana:


----------



## mattec

isaidso said:


> Wouldn't that logic suggest that New York should go in #100 place, or something like that? Do they even have 100% fibre optic or free wi-fi over the whole metro? Lots of cities around the world are far further down the tech road than New York.


I'm pretty sure they are 100% fiber optic. And why is it a requirement for free wifi? It's an unneccesary expense for the city to manage, not to mention it cuts into the bottom line of tax paying corporations like Verizon, ATT, and who ever is NYC's cable provider.


----------



## HK999

mattec said:


> I'm pretty sure they are 100% fiber optic. And why is it a requirement for free wifi? It's an unneccesary expense for the city to manage, not to mention it cuts into the bottom line of tax paying corporations like Verizon, ATT, and who ever is NYC's cable provider.


right.



isaidso said:


> Wouldn't that logic suggest that New York should go in #100 place, or something like that? Do they even have 100% fibre optic or free wi-fi over the whole metro? Lots of cities around the world are far further down the tech road than New York.


generally speaking, no. maybe you are right about the whole city, but i'm quite sure big parts of NYC provide everything you need. and this thread is about the most _futurisitc _city and not most _modern _/ _highteched _city! it's about how you feel, the atmosphere, the surrounding, the lighting, the architecture in general. what you mean: imagine a small city with crappy old houses, where the NSA is having its headquarters. lol. but this doesn't make the city a futuristic one, if you know what i mean...


----------



## kang rey

dubai and sao paulo, no doubt


----------



## Urbanista1

Brasilia was such a city in the 60's, but now I would say Dubai tops the list of cities with the most superlatives of everything. However, as a great city of the future I would prefer more liveable places like Krakow, Toronto, Portland Oregon etc.


----------



## Skybean

*Hong Kong*


----------



## bonivison

Hongkong 
I miss you


----------



## HK999

bonivison said:


> Hongkong
> I miss you


shanghai 
i miss you


----------



## isaidso

HK999 said:


> generally speaking, no. maybe you are right about the whole city, but i'm quite sure big parts of NYC provide everything you need. and this thread is about the most _futurisitc _city and not most _modern _/ _highteched _city! it's about how you feel, the atmosphere, the surrounding, the lighting, the architecture in general. what you mean: imagine a small city with crappy old houses, where the NSA is having its headquarters. lol. but this doesn't make the city a futuristic one, if you know what i mean...


I suppose I don't equate futuristic to mean a place where I feel like I'm in a world capital. I consider those to be very different things.

I still don't think anything in Europe, Asia, or America touches Japan. Taking into account cutting edge design, architecture, adoption of machinery/robots/technology, and innovations/adoption by society of these things, cumulatively I put Japanese cities head and shoulders above the rest.

1. Tokyo
2. Yokohama
3. Osaka
4. Kyoto
5. Kobe


----------



## luci203

Hilarious satire from Warner Sisters :lol:






Great video... :cheers:


----------



## Shen

1) Tokyo
2) HK (please replace Cantonese and speak Mandarin so you can be my number one. lol)
3) Shanghai
4) New York
5) Seoul


----------



## wino

TOKYO NO DOUBT!!

next could be SEOUL and then SINGAPORE


----------



## skyduster

HK999 said:


> #5 NYC


New York is definitely _not_ "futuristic", and that's why I love it.

Shanghai is not "futuristic" either. It's a lot like New York, in that it's an eclectic mix of new (post-WWII) skyscrapers and renovated pre-WWII buildings (like the buildings on the Bund), as well as pockets of charming older districts.

The term "futuristic" is in itself an anachronism. It conjures images that dominated mid-20th century science fiction literature and films, but that would today be considered an outdated fantasy littered with lots of impracticalities.

Dubai is a city built on these outdated principles, and that's why the whole city is an over-hyped urban planning tragedy.


----------



## 863552

Melbourne without a doubt.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ I have doubts


----------



## ukiyo

I would say

1. Tokyo (including Yokohama)
2. Seoul (Very underestimated city)
3. Hong Kong
4. Osaka (Including Kobe)
5. Singapore

The list may seem biased, but that's natural because I have extensively travelled Asia. Outside of that I am only familiar with Paris and American cities (though I would say west coast US cities are most futuristic in US), which I would not rate them above the cities in my list. I think Shanghai *looks* futuristic but it's not really, though, that's changing fast as wages etc rise.

Check out my driving videos in Japan (mostly tokyo) in my signature


----------



## _00_deathscar

>


Leaving aside the Octopus Card, probably the greatest thing about Hong Kong. Walkways - gazillions of them. Especially in Hong Kong summers.

If you work in areas like Central or Admiralty, or some areas of Causeway Bay and Tsim Sha Tsui, being able to leave home, get to work, and get back home without ever really being 'outside' is bloody brilliant - weird as it may sound.


----------



## Mr Ricco

Of the places I've been to:

1. Los Angeles
2. Bangkok
3. New York


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Nice video BTW.......


----------



## brossa

1. Shanghai
2. Dubai
3. Hong Kong


----------



## Dale

Singapore.


----------



## party_animals

1 Tokyo
2 Seoul


certainly not DUBAI!!!!!


----------



## bonivison

Shanghai Dubai Hongkong Tokyo


----------



## kweenie

I'd say Tokyo first, Seoul second.
I don't think Dubai or Shanghai are 'futuristic' cities..they have a very modern side, but also a lot of less developed sides.


----------



## HK999

kweenie said:


> I'd say Tokyo first, Seoul second.
> I don't think Dubai or Shanghai are 'futuristic' cities..they have a very modern side, but also a lot of less developed sides.


you are forgetting HK... .


----------



## kweenie

yea, HK is in the top for sure, but still after Tokyo and Seoul in my opinion.
HK is one of the coolest cities on earth and very modern, but not the most futuristic i think..


----------



## Draegen

Hong kong

Dubai is to fake :lol:


----------



## dutchmaster

I would say Dubai, HK, Shangai, Tokyo, Singapore. In no particular order.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

I still imagine Chernobyl to be the most futuristic


----------



## morrissey-in-love

to me:

1. Shanghai
2. Tokio
3. Dubai
4. Hong Kong
5. Singapore


----------



## Chainedwolf

Tokyo and Hong Kong.


----------



## 1Cent

New New York in Futurama.


----------



## The_Alchemist

I imagine the cities of the future not just as high-technologic, but also with a very modern design, maybe minimalistic design. Without the classical sea of skyscrapers, with losts of open spaces and green spaces. And of course also quite ecologic. 

Don't know if it fits that description, but the first city that comes in my mind when i hear the word ''futuristic'' is Brasilia, the capital of Brazil.


----------



## erbse

Pyongyang. In a dystopia-like way damn futuristic.


----------



## hamasaki

TOKYO


----------



## SingaporeCity

Tokyo (futuristic and traditional at the same time, very well blend)
Seoul
Hong Kong
Singapore


----------



## Guest

Las Vegas, New York and Tokyo come to mind first.


----------



## yashchauhan

Kabul is the most futuristic city in the world because it depicts human future after WW3!!


----------



## sathya_226

^^^^ haha... well said bro...


----------



## motozine

the first time came in my mind when asking about most futuristic city is TOKYO.


----------



## sathya_226

May be seoul and Tokyo! CBD of shanghai is also a good contender!


----------



## Peloso

yashchauhan said:


> Kabul is the most futuristic city in the world because it depicts human future after WW3!!


Exactly! Kabul, or Chernobyl, as said before, or, if things evolve a little better, Naples, for its absolute political and human chaos.


----------



## Vrooms

Mr Ricco said:


> Of the places I've been to:
> 
> 1. Los Angeles
> 2. Bangkok
> 3. New York


Bangkok!!! What's so futuristic about it???

Anyway my list is Tokyo, Dubai, Singapore, Shanghai and New York.


----------



## Mike____

Tokyoooo!!


----------



## luci203

*Kuwait City*










Not as big as Dubai, but look much closer to Star Wars... :uh:


----------



## Mike____

^^dubai still looks way more closer to "star wars"


----------



## UAE_isthebest

I think Abu Dhabi will be very futuristic when Masdar City is build... Zero Emission and Non waste city


----------



## FlagshipV

^^Nice picture!! I think Dubai looks very futuristic!!!


----------



## luci203

The aerials are just... :drool:


----------



## Blue Flame

Great video........ :drool:


----------



## micel9f

Dubai and Shanghai.


----------



## onthebund

From street level, it is Tokyo . From skyline level, it is Dubai.


----------



## the spliff fairy

wow at that vid


----------



## Mike____

#1 , Tokyo.


----------



## Ribarca

Vrooms said:


> Bangkok!!! What's so futuristic about it???


The Skytrain makes it look quite bladerunner. Especially on a day with smog. Smog is the futurehno: especially in Asian cities.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/5323237052/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Hong Kong also has a great blade runner vibe.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/5031119973/


----------



## luci203

Masdar (UAE), will be one futuristic city. :uh:


----------



## Mike____

^^terrible location


----------



## .D.

Definately Tokyo and New York the infrastructure in these two cities is immense! 

Dubai is just a big joke.


----------



## QuantumX

*Blade Runner (The Miami 2011 Edition)*

*I chose Miami because its skyline is composed mostly of 21st architecture and numerous high-rise condos. Living vertically is the wave of the future with the earth's human population increasing exponentially and living high above ground has long been a futuristic concept.* 

*From Hobie Island (Lovers Lane)*









*The full spread of the Miami skyline at night reflected in Biscayne Bay*









*These two photos from Club 50 remind me so much of Los Angeles with its sheets of light*.


















*From Club 50 at the Viceroy Hotel looking toward South Beach*



























*Brickell Avenue in Miami's financial district.* 


















*The Marquis is truly iconic with its light ladder seen for miles.*


















*Icon Brickell and the Viceroy Hotel and Spa*


----------



## Dubaiiscool:)

luci203 said:


> Masdar (UAE), will be one futuristic city. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF5rV0CHZYk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB_5TBZQNRY


----------



## EceB

TOKYO !


----------



## diablo234

Houston's Galleria Area is probably the most futuristic neighborhood of any US city I have been in.


----------



## QuantumX

*Brickell Financial District*

*Aerial of South Brickell Financial District District (1450 Brickell, Four Seasons, and Infinity)*









*Infinity at Brickell Condominiums (630 feet)*









*1450 Brickell and the Four Seasons Hotel and Tower (508 and 789 feet) from Brickell Avenue*









*Brickell Avenue from Roof of 1450 Brickell looking North with Espirito Santo on the right (487 feet)*


















*Icon Brickell/Hotel Viceroy from across the Miami River*


















*Metrorail crossing the Miami River as it approaches Brickell Station*


















*Central Business District *

*Forward of Wachovia is the new Wells Fargo Center. To the right of that is Epic Hotel and Residences* 









*MIAMI - JULY 2: Wells Fargo & Co. signed a 20-year lease at the brand new, Met2 Financial Center, a 750,000-square-foot downtown office tower, July 2, 2010 in Miami. *


----------



## Yellow Fever

really cool skyscraper.


----------



## QuantumX

Yellow Fever said:


> really cool skyscraper.


A lot of people like Epirito Santo. It makes an interesting photographic subject day and night. This first photo below I was able to get while doing some freelance work for the construction company. Imagine what this shot would look like at night. I tried to make arrangements with the building manager to shoot this perspective after sunset, but he seems to be ignoring me. The property manager for the Miami Tower gave me a flat out "No." I have a helicopter shoot planned for next month at sunset. Maybe I can get him to hover over this one in particular to get some good night aerials of it.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Guangzhou's new CBD currently going up is as futuristic as it gets today:










































































the grand axis, will be lined with eco friendly supertalls


----------



## kix111

The CITIC building ruins the skyline.. just like how the Pingan building ruins Lujiazuil;.


----------



## .D.

wow very nice guangzhou! :yes:


----------



## bonivison

kix111 said:


> The CITIC building ruins the skyline.. just like how the Pingan building ruins Lujiazuil;.


Why? CITIC is just OK, considering it was built in last century, its style is good enough, though in nowadays! What ruins Guangzhou's skyline is those LED truely! It seems that Guangzhou wants to compete with Disney land? or something else? It's really ridiculous, wastful, light polutioned and ugly!hno:


----------



## kix111

What ruins CITIC the most is its ugly huge red logo on top of the building, secondly its the typical tacky chinese last century glass used for cladding.. and yea i dont know why china goes after neon light so much, i rather have them to turn on all office light like NY..


----------



## luci203

kix111 said:


> i rather have them to turn on all office light like NY..


I doubt they turn the light on just to look good. 

I belive people are working. (either "burning the midnight oil" or maintenance and cleaning)


----------



## RaySthlm

*Bangkoks futuristic looking skytrain*











*Bangkok is like a bladerunner city, modern skyscrapers and buildings, big television screens on buildings, mixed with weird stuff, street/food vendors, old stuff.*









*Robot restaurant is futuristic *

















*and ofcourse, its skyline *


----------



## SO143

that sort of train has been existed since centuries ago, look around the world. I don't find it any futuristic shadow at all, perhaps i might call it futuristic when it can fly all over the city or something.


----------



## RaySthlm

Ribarca said:


> The Skytrain makes it look quite bladerunner. Especially on a day with smog. Smog is the futurehno: especially in Asian cities.


Yeah, agree, Bangkoks skytrain looks futuristic , like a bladerunner city, exactly what I said in my previous post .


----------



## Yellow Fever

listen guys, discussions are welcomed and thats what this section here for, but please keep it civil and no flame wars and names calling are allowed. You are all good contributors on SSC, so please don't put me in a situation that I need to send some of you to the brigs to cool off for a few days. Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## ukiyo

I've been to Bangkok and IMO it's not futuristic at all...the airport was pretty nice and modern though. The skytrain doesn't look futuristic to me..because basically every city in my country has several of them :laugh: Just my opinion..

From the cities I have been to the most futuristic are:

1. Tokyo (especially: Ginza, Shibuya, Shinjuku, Harajuku, Akihabara).
2. Osaka (especially: Namba).
3. Hong Kong
4. Nagoya
5. Singapore
6. Shanghai (still not as developed as the above cities but the new buildings give a futuristic feel)
7. Seoul
8. Vancouver (as far as north american planning goes).
9. New York City 
10. Seattle

BTW my criteria is just based off of *advanced infrastructure*, living standards (an advanced city should be well off, otherwise that's no city of the future!), cleanliness (air, trash etc). If I make my list based off of how they appear only (skylines) then it would probably be like this:

1. Dubai
2. Shanghai
3. Hong Kong
4. New York City (even though many buildings are old it still looks futuristic at night)
5. Tokyo (not as impressive height wise, but all the plasma screens and lights makes it look futuristic).


----------



## SO143

^^ +1 

As far as i know Japanese cities are very developed, well organized and clean as well. Car parking ticket machines, coffee machines, road systems, food courts, buildings, public transport, (bullet) high-speed trains, i could go on like this all day, their technology is just on the top and superior.


----------



## ukiyo

SO143, have you ever been to Japan or do you just base it off of pictures? I am just curious, you seem to have a high opinion of japanese cities so I am wondering why that is


----------



## SO143

NihonKitty said:


> SO143, have you ever been to Japan or do you just base it off of pictures? I am just curious, you seem to have a high opinion of japanese cities so I am wondering why that is


I have never been to Japan dude, but my uncle, cousins sis, bros, blads, and other relatives have been living in Japan for two decades. So, i am very familiar with Japanese cities, their systems, culture and other stuffs by hearing, seeing though tons of vids, pics and chats from my boys. I will be visiting there next year. I would love to visit EU first  and next step is to JP and AU. And, most students in my class think Japan is very good at inventing robots, play stations, games, and other digital electronic stuffs. So yeah basically its kind of conception, attitude and opinion that i consider Tokyo, and other JP cities well developed and modern.


----------



## ukiyo

Thank you for your reply . Are you japanese ethnically or part japanese? Or your family just works there?

P.S. I'm not a dude!


----------



## RaySthlm

Hi NihonKitty, I like Japanese girls . 

Here is a pic of Bangkoks futuristic airport, just for you dear.


----------



## ukiyo

Yep I really liked Bangkok's airport. I like it more than Narita. In fact it was my favorite airport in all of Asia until fall 2010 when the international terminal opened in Haneda (it has old japanese architecture and shops etc). BTW I noticed Japan has been financing many infrastructure projects in Thailand (especially Bangkok). I guess in the future it will be like Tokyo.


----------



## RaySthlm

Yup, many japanese people live there and Japan is Thailands biggest investor (by country) or maybe 2nd now, I think China is number 1 now. 

I hope it will be like Tokyo one day , that would be awesome.


----------



## ukiyo

Here is a good video showing Tokyo (in the first half). Actually this video is my favorite video on the entire inernet! You can see the street level and also buildings. *Please* watch it fullscreen you can see if Tokyo is futuristic or not  
*2:50 *shows the city (skyline) beggining shows street level. 3:23 looks very futuristic.

12112529

I live in the US during college for past years and when I watch that video it makes me teary  (homesick).

I'm sad now


----------



## SO143

1:50 My favourite part  

Thanks for sharing this fantastic video, absolutely fascinating


----------



## kix111

luci203 said:


> I doubt they turn the light on just to look good.
> 
> I belive people are working. (either "burning the midnight oil" or maintenance and cleaning)


No..its their insurance contracts so office are forced to turn on all lights or there will be no compensation for stolen items i think.


----------



## CoCoMilk

New York city, cleanliness, and advanced infrastructure don't go together in one sentence :lol:


----------



## ukiyo

That's why it's far down on my list. My list is only cities I have been to. There are other cities that are cleaner and have better infrastructure that I have been to but they're too small for me to put (IMO). I would put Seattle above NY but at least NY has an extensive subway.. Shanghai was not very clean either and was poorer, but just the amount going on there gave me a futuristic feel, and NYC did the same for me (at night). Anyway that's just my opinion, it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## hawkwood

NihonKitty said:


> (...)
> I live in the US during college for past years and when I watch that video it makes me teary  (homesick).
> 
> I'm sad now


Watching this video makes me feel homesick as well, and I'm not even Japanese.  I simply fell in love with the country the first time I visited it.

View from the Tokyo Tower observation deck at night is as futuristic as it gets IMO.


----------



## kix111

NihonKitty said:


> That's why it's far down on my list. My list is only cities I have been to. There are other cities that are cleaner and have better infrastructure that I have been to but they're too small for me to put (IMO). I would put Seattle above NY but at least NY has an extensive subway.. Shanghai was not very clean either and was poorer, but just the amount going on there gave me a futuristic feel, and NYC did the same for me (at night). Anyway that's just my opinion, it doesn't mean anything.


NY Times Square is probably the most futuristic place on Earth i feel.


----------



## ukiyo

Times Square is pretty small compared to the (many) "time squares" in Tokyo.. It's more comparable to Namba in Osaka but even then it's still smaller. But yes it does have that "feel" to it which is another reason I have it on my list


----------



## SO143

Tokyo is way too big, i don't even see it like a city :lol: its population is nearly Canada and a lot bigger than the whole Australia, New Zealand and Oceania altogether combined. And you have fastest internet connection speed in the world, and you have most equal society in the world, your bullet trains are super fast like air plane, advanced robots, quality digital products, video games and other electronic stuffs are from there, what a place :drool:


----------



## CoCoMilk

I've never been to Shanghai nor the city is of any concerns to me as I don't live there. Having none existing experience of the place, with the only exception of seeing photos of the city in this forum, I can't make any judgment on Shanghai but I wouldn't really place Shanghai on the list either. 

NYC matters to me the *most* since this is where i grew up, and sadly I'm seeing the deterioration of the place. :S


----------



## CoCoMilk

kix111 said:


> NY Times Square is probably the most futuristic place on Earth i feel.


That i might agree a bittttt :lol:


----------



## SO143

Times Square copied from London, no? :laugh:

Piccadilly Circus in 1960
http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=69864
http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=81783


----------



## CoCoMilk

SO143 said:


> Times Square *replaced* London, no? :laugh:


fixed :lol:


----------



## SO143

I hope some Asian cities will replace Times Square too in the future hno:


----------



## CoCoMilk

^^


----------



## milquetoast

*Times Square is a poor man's Vegas Strip .... consider it replaced.* .​


----------



## ukiyo

SO143 said:


> I hope some Asian cities will replace Times Square too in the future hno:


 Shinjuku, Akihabara, Ginza, Shibuya etc already have!

For example look at this video CoCoMilk posted of times square, notice how the driver is driving really slow and yet the video only lasts 2:23


CoCoMilk said:


>


Now go to 1:54 in this video and the "times squares" in Tokyo last 6 minutes and he is driving fast and it's also *sped up*. He also is missing some commercial districts so there's even more in Tokyo


----------



## ukiyo

CoCoMilk said:


> I've never been to Shanghai nor the city is of any concerns to me as I don't live there. Having none existing experience of the place, with the only exception of seeing photos of the city in this forum, I can't make any judgment on Shanghai but I wouldn't really place Shanghai on the list either.
> 
> NYC matters to me the most since this is where i grew up, and sadly I'm seeing the deterioration of the place. :S


I am actually going to Haining, Zhejiang tomorrow which is close to Shanghai (I'm visiting my chinese friend during spring break), so expect a picture thread of me after 1 week . The last time I was in Shanghai was 2006.

The most recent time I went to NY was just last month! Here are some pictures:

Times Square









*This* looks most futuristic of NYC 









Me freezing on the boat!


----------



## MasterP

^^
Are you very famous or really ugly?



Lol, anyway i saw a couple of nightpics of Huangzhou (if written correctly) and it looked pretty futuristic if u ask me


----------



## CoCoMilk

NihonKitty said:


> Shinjuku, Akihabara, Ginza, Shibuya etc already have!
> 
> For example look at this video CoCoMilk posted of times square, notice how the driver is driving really slow and yet the video only lasts 2:23
> 
> 
> Now go to 1:54 in this video and the "times squares" in Tokyo last 6 minutes and he is driving fast and it's also *sped up*. He also is missing some commercial districts so there's even more in Tokyo


=.="..............................:lol:...alright alright Time square is small compare to those in Tokyo :lol: I need to travel often lol



NihonKitty said:


> I am actually going to Haining, Zhejiang tomorrow which is close to Shanghai (I'm visiting my chinese friend during spring break), so expect a picture thread of me after 1 week . The last time I was in Shanghai was 2006.
> 
> The most recent time I went to NY was just last month! Here are some pictures:


Wow you're unlucky since last month's weather was crazy. :lol: You had a great time here?


----------



## ukiyo

CoCoMilk said:


> =.="..............................:lol:...alright alright Time square is small compare to those in Tokyo :lol: I need to travel often lol


Well most people know that Times Square is pretty small, you don't even need to travel to notice it just look at pictures or watch "Tokyo Drift" or something :laugh:. Travelling is the best though.



> Wow you're unlucky since last month's weather was crazy. :lol: You had a great time here?


There was alot of snow and it was cold but other then that it was good. I've been to NY before though (in the summer). I will go again when the world trade center complex is finished.


----------



## kix111

Taller buildings and narrower roads in Times Square gives me more of a futuristic impression, also the poster/ads of block buster movies or top billboard music also adds to that feeling.

I think lujiazui in shanghai is pretty futuristic, in another way


----------



## SO143

I prefer Doha's architecture over Shanghai


----------



## ukiyo

kix111 said:


> Taller buildings and narrower roads in Times Square gives me more of a futuristic impression, also the poster/ads of block buster movies or top billboard music also adds to that feeling.


The buildings in Shinjuku are more numerous and about the same height with some being taller than the immediate time square area. Shibuya also has much narrower streets. The main problem with NYC is that the infrastructure is really old and dirty which takes away from any "futuristic" feeling and times square is just way too small. I guess you just have to visit Tokyo.

Here is a video I took of Shibuya last summer






If you walk into any of the streets it basically continues for several blocks in multiple directions. 

Here are some of my pictures of Shinjuku (totally different area than Shibuya).























































Here is one picture of Ginza (the richest shopping area in all of Asia).









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altus/2103370212/

Remember this is not counting all of Ginza, Ikebukuro, Roppongi, Akihabara, Harajuku etc.

And here is an example of Tokyo infrastructure


----------



## SO143

Train :drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever

those impressive multi level flyovers and the bullet train running through the heart of the city really makes tokyo a city of the future.


----------



## .D.

I don't know about you guys but, I keep asking my self... What is the definition of futuristic? As far as I know most of our vision from the future comes from Hollywood. 

I think For me the more urbanistically developed and more technology developed a city is the more it would fall in the category of Futuristic as opposed to just a city with tons of glass skyscrapers.


----------



## RaySthlm

.D. said:


> I don't know about you guys but, I keep asking my self... What is the definition of futuristic? As far as I know most of our vision from the future comes from Hollywood.
> 
> I think For me the more urbanistically developed and more technology developed a city is the more it would fall in the category of Futuristic as opposed to just a city with tons of glass skyscrapers.


Good question. For me it is not how developed and rich it is, which some people like to put in the frame "futuristic". For me is the look. Big screen TVs on buildings, a train that looks futuristic (the look :lol, skyscrapers where ever you go etc.


----------



## milquetoast

^^ Yeah, we've all seen "Lost in Translation" (the movie where I found Tokyo) but backlit or neon advertising plastered over standard architecture does not a futuristic city make.​ Sometimes a city of the future could be a step back,​ like the Los Angeles of "Blade Runner", where even the flying cars couldn't help it.​ But when you can get on a clean,​ fast intercity mode of transportation, like the trains you have in Japan and China,​ then that's an indicator of being "ahead" of the overall game, _but only in conventional rail._​ By the way, half of Greater Tokyo seems to be farmland, so that's kind of rustic.​


----------



## GM

So we know from this thread that "futuristic" actually means "neon"...


----------



## .D.

so the more neon sings and propaganda plastered in buildings means that the city is futuristic? hno:


----------



## SO143

:nono:


----------



## milquetoast

"Futuristic" is all relative, as the major cities of the world are basically on the same wavelength.​ If a city "looks" futuristic to you then it is.​ If a city has its shit together in the ways of housing,​ services, government or transportation, then a city is "efficient."​ The most futuristic cities now are the ones in the Middle East and Asia.​ Futuristic looking, that is.​ Is your city "green?" That could help its standing these days,​ but green technology is basically underdeveloped.​


----------



## castermaild55

.D. said:


> so the more neon sings and propaganda plastered in buildings means that the city is futuristic? hno:


How about this?


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## Luli Pop

this was futuristic in the 50s


----------



## guy4versa4

for me is 
singapore(futuristy city of garden)








dubai(futuristic city architectural)








chicago(futuristic downtown cityscape)


----------



## GM

Actually when hearing the word "futuristic", I always think about this movie scene :







It's from the russian movie "Solaris" (1972). It was shot in Tokyo. It has this perfect and eerie future feeling.


----------



## rencharles

SO143 said:


> Times Square copied from London, no? :laugh:
> 
> Piccadilly Circus in 1960
> http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=69864
> http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=81783


About what were you talking about?

NY in 1949 (Times Square):









NY in 1912 (Times Square): 









NY in 1900 / 1907 (Times Square):









Piccadilly Circus in 1912: 







:lol:


----------



## SO143

*Piccadilly Circus in 1819*










*1890*










*1949*










*1955*










*1962*









*1963*









*2008*


----------



## rencharles

That is... Piccadilly Circus brought illuminated billboards after Broadway. 
In the early 1900s there was already billboards on Broadway (theater). As we saw, Piccadilly Circus just went outdoors later.

Through his images, I see billboards only in 1949. But I know that by the year 1920 has begun to take the first illuminated billboards - in Piccadilly (and in 1900-1907 was already on Broadway).


----------



## SO143

Piccadilly circus used to be big according to the old video footage, but today Piccadilly circus is just a piece of cake, not a lot of LCD screens there because of all those old buildings which are not allowed to get ruined by modern billboards. hno:


----------



## rencharles

Really. But in Piccadilly Circus has a predominance of ancient architecture with a more modern style. It is a very nice center. m))


----------



## Askario

Piccadilly looks so kitchy, as an answer to Broadway and Shibuya.


----------



## Traceparts

shanghai


----------



## Mike____

^^ the last video is awesome!


----------



## Jonipoon

There is no other city in the world that can match up to the futuristic sense of Shanghai. I mean, just look at the oriental pearl tower.


----------



## ddss

Doha also has a futuristic feeling to it


----------



## ukiyo

This is pretty futuristic...depending on your definition of course

*Panasonic to build eco-friendly 'smart town' in Fujisawa*
http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/business/news/20110527p2g00m0bu006000c.html


> TOKYO (Kyodo) -- Panasonic Corp. said Thursday it will build an environmentally friendly "smart town" in Fujisawa, Kanagawa Prefecture, in collaboration with eight other companies and the Fujisawa city office.
> 
> The 60 billion yen project on a vacant 19-hectare site of a former Panasonic plant will see the construction of 1,000 homes as well as various facilities that will be powered using solar power generation and home-use storage battery systems, the consumer electronics giant said.
> 
> The planned town, called Fujisawa Sustainable Smart Town, will also promote the sharing of electric vehicles.
> 
> Carbon dioxide emissions in Fujisawa SST will be 70 percent lower than 1990 levels, Panasonic said without providing details.
> 
> The project in the city located around 50 kilometers west of Tokyo will begin in fiscal 2012 with an eye toward opening the new town in fiscal 2013. All homes will be occupied by the end of 2018, creating a town with a population of around 3,000.
> 
> Announcing the project at a press conference in Tokyo, Panasonic President Fumio Otsubo said the company will "promote (the Fujisawa SST concept) around the world, especially in Asia, and make suggestions for town building in areas damaged by the (March 11) earthquake and tsunami disaster."
> 
> The eight companies participating in the project include Mitsui & Co., Mitsui Fudosan Co., PanaHome Corp. and Sumitomo Trust & Banking Co.


----------



## ukiyo

Here is more info on the above..I would say this is the most futurustic and innovative.

*Panasonic Announces Sustainable Smart Town Project*
http://news.panasonic.net/archives/2011/0526_5407.html

Here is a video






*What is Fujisawa SST?*

Panasonic and Fujisawa City in Kanagawa Prefecture, about 50 km west of Tokyo, announced on November 17, 2010 that it had reached an agreement to build a smart town on the vacant lot of Panasonic's former factory site. Aiming to open the new "eco-town" in the fiscal year ending in March 2014, the business partnership of the nine partner companies and one city will collaborate to build an innovative smart town deploying services and energy systems based on Panasonic's Eco Ideas for green lifestyles. All partners will work closely together throughout every phase of the project, from the master planning stage to actual operation of the town that will have about 1,000 households.










Panasonic will apply its "comprehensive solutions for the entire house, entire building and entire town" to Fujisawa SST, combining its energy saving technologies in energy creation, storage and management with a safe and secure environment. Specifically, the company plans to preinstall its solar power generation systems and household storage battery systems across the town, including homes, various facilities and public zones, which would be the first of its kind in the world. Panasonic intends to replicate Fujisawa SST as a business model in other parts of Japan and overseas.


----------



## Fullybooked86

Never been to Hongkong, the photos here excites me. I wonder if I can find affordable hotel rates


----------



## DG

Masdar City


----------



## luci203

Dubai... :rock:


----------



## Mike____

^^whats so futuristic about it ? :dunno:


----------



## Ricardo Montaner

Dubai


----------



## guy4versa4

yup..dubai is city from the future...


----------



## Mike____

^^whats so futuristic about skyscrapers in a desert ? :dunno:


----------



## guy4versa4

because it was rising at most unexpected place-'desert',and its grow very fast..its a incredible human achievement..if something like this grow in newyork,its still normal...


----------



## Dale

guy4versa4 said:


> because it was rising at most unexpected place-'desert',and its grow very fast..its a incredible human achievement..if something like this grow in newyork,its still normal...


It's not growing very fast anymore.


----------



## guy4versa4

Dale said:


> It's not growing very fast anymore.


yup..not so fast as its own glory day,but it still faster the newyork,chicago today


----------



## Dale

My vote: Singapore


----------



## Mike____

guy4versa4 said:


> yup..not so fast as its own glory day,but it still faster the newyork,chicago today


But still much smaller  lol... 


IMO a real "futuristic" city is Tokyo, Shanghai, NY, Singapore etc... REAL cities...


----------



## guy4versa4

bigger city doesnt mean futuristic,but having most taller building it a real futuristic,for me tokyo,chicago,singapore ect is really nice city,but they look normal and like ordinary city,like u said real city,while dubai is like unreal city which adding more point for futuristic city,the man made lake,island,burj khalifa,200 supertall,nice planning,bigger highway, n effective rail transport,


----------



## Dale

Dubai has some very futuristic buildings. But it has TONS of cheesy buildings. Singapore is pretty much all class.


----------



## guy4versa4

Dale said:


> Dubai has some very futuristic buildings. But it has TONS of cheesy buildings. Singapore is pretty much all class.


i think the only beautiful tower in singapore is marina bay sand,the sail,marina bay financial centre,maybank and wisma aou..and it not even supertall,ive been to singapore many times,i like the city,very clean And well planning,but the environment and feeling is just normal like other asian city like jakarta,kl,but more beautiful..it doesnt look anything futuristic except the art science museum


----------



## Dale

guy4versa4 said:


> i think the only beautiful tower in singapore is marina bay sand,the sail,marina bay financial centre,maybank and wisma aou..and it not even supertall,ive been to singapore many times,i like the city,very clean And well planning,but the environment and feeling is just normal like other asian city like jakarta,kl,but more beautiful..it doesnt look anything futuristic except the art science museum


Very little of Dubai actually looks futuristic. It's simply new. It is not way-cool. It is not dense. It is mostly fake. It's the same reason I'd never argue that Las Vegas is futuristic.


----------



## Mike____

guy4versa4 said:


> bigger city doesnt mean futuristic,but having most taller building it a real futuristic,for me tokyo,chicago,singapore ect is really nice city,but they look normal and like ordinary city,like u said real city,while dubai is like unreal city which adding more point for futuristic city,the man made lake,island,burj khalifa,200 supertall,nice planning,bigger highway, n effective rail transport,


I just LOL'd. I aint gonna have a discussion with you..


----------



## Sid Vicious

guy4versa4 said:


> bigger city doesnt mean futuristic,but having most taller building it a real futuristic,for me tokyo,chicago,singapore ect is really nice city,but they look normal and like ordinary city,like u said real city,while dubai is like unreal city which adding more point for futuristic city,the man made lake,island,burj khalifa,200 supertall,nice planning,bigger highway, n effective rail transport,


200 supertalls, LOL. for me most futuristic cities are Shenzhen and Guangzhou. in a few years Chongching will join this club.


----------



## Vasthrash

Dubai.


----------



## guy4versa4

Mike____ said:


> I just LOL'd. I aint gonna have a discussion with you..


^^lol,for some reason i believe the future is already exist 


:banana:*This is what we call "futuristic"*:banana:


----------



## lianli

C'mon guys, don't make this a Dubai vs. Shanghai vs. Tokyo thread.

First of all, how do we define a "futuristic city"? 
If we look at sci-fi films, we can see very different approaches:
Coruscant (Star Wars), Blade Runner, Ghost in the Shell, Fifth Element, Zion (Matrix), etc.


----------



## VCollaborator

I think it should consist out of things like:

-technology that exists within city
-infrastructure
-interior and exterior design
-people of the city


----------



## quashlo

Divineator said:


> Both Tokyo and Shanghai are special regions in their specific countries. The Tokyo prefecture covers an area of roughly 2,187 km2, whereas the Shanghai municipality covers an area of 6,340 km2. This makes Shanghai the largest city proper in the world,. Now, some people like to include cities like Yokohoma to what the Japan Statistics Bureau like to refer to as "The Greater Tokyo Area", which I think is insane. If Shanghai included cities like Suzhou to a "Greater Shanghai Area", Tokyo would look tiny. But they don't include Suzhou, which I think is a proper way of thinking. Yokohoma shouldnt be considered part of Tokyo either, it's just stupid.


You obviously don't know enough about the Tōkyō‒Yokohama dynamic (or the interaction between Tōkyō and suburbs in prefectures outside of Tōkyō)... It's completely different from Suzhou‒Shanghai.


----------



## Divineator

quashlo said:


> You obviously don't know enough about the Tōkyō‒Yokohama dynamic (or the interaction between Tōkyō and suburbs in prefectures outside of Tōkyō)... It's completely different from Suzhou‒Shanghai.


I've lived in both Tokyo and Shanghai, and I think both of them are amazing cities, dont get me wrong. But when we're discussing which one is more futuristic I'd definitely go for Shanghai.

I admire the dynamic interaction between Tokyo and its "suburbs", as much as I admire the Shinkansen high speed rail which makes it significantly easy to travel around in Japan. But France for example has even faster high speed rails than Japan, so I wouldnt say that it's a criteria for being futuristic as of 2011.

The distance between Suzhou and Shanghai is waaaaay bigger than Yokohama-Tokyo.

I've said enough, I really dont want to continue this vs vs talk...


----------



## null

Why was Divineator banned? For disagreeing with someone?


----------



## Yellow Fever

he is a re-registered multiprofiles offender.


----------



## null

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## krkseg1ops

When I was a kid, I used to buy comic books with Superman/Batman/Fantastic Four. They would have images of cities from the near future, some of them shiny, elevated, with dangerous places, but some of them just peacefully quite and tranquil. Many artists would draw american cities as sometimes utopian, sometimes 'apocalyptic'. Only Tokyo, though, was still the same - glowing 24/7, constant rain, dark alleys, and shady people in trenchcoats. And of course Ginza and Shinjuku as most popular places from this city, they'd always be shown in such a way it'd make you tremble.
25 years later, I'm still a big fan of skyscrapers and technologies and even though I watch cities like Shanghai recapture its former glory, Dubai emerging out of nowhere in just couple of years, it will always be Tokyo and only Tokyo that gives me this ultimate feeling of future, even if their Shinkansens aren't the fastest and their buildings not the highest in the world  Tokyo is a true legend and will remain forever.


----------



## kix111

Yellow Fever said:


> he is a re-registered multiprofiles offender.


The point was, what did he offend.


----------



## Yellow Fever

He is a previous banned troll.

Ok, the case is closed and no need to bring up this subject again!


----------



## kix111

Tokyo is very futuristic. Bape store, Original Fake, Levis Fenom.


----------



## Ribarca

Looks pretty futuristic!


A clouded vision by xavibarca, on Flickr

High res:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/6194557038/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## castermaild55

Is there any shanghai video such like tokyo?


----------



## japanese001

Japan is a serious radioactive contamination.


----------



## HKG

Shanghai 2010, I made it, not very good but not too bad!


----------



## progressing nicely

My personal view of futuristic is one that I would like to live in the future. That means it needs to be safe and clean, easy to move around in and incorporates modern technology successfully in a way that it is accessible to all.

Of the cities I have visited this would result in a short list of Tokyo, Singapore, HK and Shanghai. 

Shanghai takes fourth spot as although it has impressive skyscrapers and the Maglev, it is still developing and the uptake of new technology by its people is relatively low and still growing.

Of the remainder Tokyo edges out the other two. With space a premium combined with their culture, a lot of thought has goes into the smallest of details which results in innovative solutions that to me appear modern. In the past their style was questionable, for instance the transmission tower which is a taller copy of the Eiffel tower (painted in red and white stripes) but when you see the new equivalent in the Sky Tree you can see they have stepped up.

I get the feeling that Seoul would be a contender too but I've never been there.


----------



## inno4321

My personal view of futuristic is Japan cities especially Tokyo.(Though Seoul have world fastest IT connecting infrastructure and samrtphone, mobile banking, convenience public transportsystem. but Tokyo absolutely great!!! Clean beauty and trustfull well organization high citizenship....I think dream city is japan's own)
1- Tokyo
2- Singapore
3- Seoul


----------



## RyanMason

Shanghai is beautiful!


----------



## party_animals

inno4321 said:


> My personal view of futuristic is Japan cities especially Tokyo.(Though Seoul have world fastest IT connecting infrastructure and samrtphone, mobile banking, convenience public transportsystem. but Tokyo absolutely great!!! Clean beauty and trustfull well organization high citizenship....I think dream city is japan's own)
> 1- Tokyo
> 2- Singapore
> 3- Seoul


good choices...my vote goes to 1.Tokyo 2.Seoul 3.Shanghai 4.Singapore...Dubai is....ehhh....forget it:nuts:


----------



## Ribarca

Tokyo probably takes top spot. I love Tokyo. It only lacks distinctive (epic) futuristic buildings. The Tokyo sky tree is a good starting point.


----------



## ukiyo

I don't think Sky Tree looks very futuristic...maybe in a cold alien way it's futuristic (if that makes sense..you know all metallic and stuff). What is going to make Sky tree look "futurustic" though is its LED lighting, read this:

*'Sophisticated' blue and 'elegant' purple LEDs to light Tokyo Sky Tree*
http://mdn.mainichi.jp/mdnnews/news/20110616p2a00m0na004000c.html


> Furthermore, *the antenna at the very top of the tower will shine a brilliant white, inspired by snow-capped Mt. Fuji. The two observation decks will be ringed by more white LEDs that will light up for one second in turn, producing a wave effect around the tower.*


Speaking of Tokyo I just noticed that the *Black Eyed Peas* music video is in *Tokyo*, take a look it looks pretty futuristic 






@ 2:48 they even took a video from the automated Yurikamome train, pretty cool  This has 96 million views!


----------



## wjfox

*Tokyo *


----------



## krkseg1ops

You, sir, deserve a high-five for such a great photo.


----------



## Xtreminal

wow, fifth element times not far away in Japan


----------



## HKG

This is Hong Kong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92tWcS90FuI


----------



## isaidso

Nothing touches Tokyo.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Dubai is the number one


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Hong Kong and Tokyo


----------



## italiano_pellicano

singapore , dubai , tokyo , abu dhabi


----------



## Mike____

Tokyo #1.


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

I would say American cities are out of this contest, NYC doesn't really look futuristic, Chicago is more modern, and could be called futuristic because of trump, sears, JH. But I would say HK, Tokyo, Shanghai, but check out this pic







If I ever get really rich, I am gonna pay chicago to build the USR building from IROBOT lol


----------



## djm160190

i'd say Tokyo is the most futuristic city...

however this photo posted by Nord in the Shanghai Tower thread makes Shanghai look pretty out of this world (not so futuristic at street level though)


----------



## Dralcoffin

Overall skyline, I'd say Shanghai, but in terms of street feel and technology, then it's Tokyo.


----------



## CarltonHill

Dubai, Shanghai, Tokyo


----------



## Neungz

My list 
Tokyo 
Singapore 
London


----------



## Alexenergy

I think Moscow will


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Dubai and Tokyo


----------



## Al-Hashimi

Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Tokyo, Shanghai, HONG-KONG and Singapore would be my initial list.


----------



## everywhere

Dubai, Doha, Shanghai, Beijing, Seoul + Incheon, Shenzhen, Kuala Lumpur, Busan, Singapore are on my list...


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Moscow has a very long way to go with all its commie blocks and old skyscrapers

Shanghai and Hongkong is good candidates also

i voted and totally support Dubai and this is why 

Most of Dubai just popped out of the desert in litteraly 15 years so all its buildings is very modern and many of Sci fi like design that totally belongs in movies. and still many places u got desert sand and then bam a skyscraper.

Becuase no tax and very cheap cars most of the cars in Dubai is very new barley a few years old wich really affects the city picture and they are implementing laws to keep older cars of the streets. 

And its also a very multinational city much more than many of the other cities mentioned which also is a very modern and futuristic thing. 

as mentioned earlier its in the middle of the desert and its all artificial supported by very many gas turbines and desalination plants. 

the city has very much verticality compared to its population Tokyo Isen`t even close to hawing the same population-skyline height ratio and Tokyo has many old buildings. and Dubai has much more tall buildings that is needed at present 


Dubai also has along with Hong kong a special City government wich is very typical in many futuristic sci fi movies. Dubai has Some really big structures that are very futuristic like the Dubai mall and Burj khalifah


Dubai by jack.berglund, on Flickr


Dubai, sci-fi hotels,,, by jacklane, on Flickr


Dubai_0066 by Jon Lee Photography, on Flickr


Golden Rose by Infernal elf, on Flickr


Dreams in The Desert by Infernal elf, on Flickr


Dubai Skyline from Port Rashid by Ugborough Exile, on Flickr


Coruscant style by Infernal elf, on Flickr


Skyline, Dubai by Rico Suter, on Flickr


----------



## Owl.

annieyap said:


> Do u mean like this picture? non of the country at this stage yet..http://blog.zeemp.com/40-awesome-futuristic-city-illustrations/


I'd hate it if our cities looked like some of the those pictures.


----------



## SASH

Dubai and Shanghai without a doubt! (Skylines)


----------



## Fab87

Dubai, Shangai, Busan


----------



## vraem

*panama city in latin america*


----------



## Ivanator

Hong Kong and Shanghai.


----------



## windowsofthe

Dubai, Hong Kong, and Shanghai in terms of skyscrapers. 
Tokyo as an overall city.


----------



## Eric Offereins

I'll give that to Dubai. Futuristic doesn't necessarily mean better towers or skylines though.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Dubai
Shenzhen
Tianjin 
Guangzhou
Wuhan
Shanghai
Abu Dhabi 
Singapur
Tokyo
King Abdullah Economic City (If it gets built)
Jeddah 
A few of that citys will look futuristic in a few years, a few already do. I never visited one of them but I think they are futuristic. I judged the cities only from pictures. Hope I did not forget any important one.


----------



## tim1807

^^Good list, I would add Doha too.


----------



## Ivanator

Hong Kong, Shanghai, Tokyo, Guangzhou and at an increasing rate Shenzhen are all up there.


----------



## waldenbg

I think Toronto can look pretty futuristic:











20130620_TOR_1552 by JamesWilk, on Flickr

















[/url]
Good Morning Toronto! by SnapHappyExpat, on Flickr[/IMG]


Downtown Toronto by AmateurArtGuy, on Flickr











Toronto City Hall by ChetanG, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Absolute World's not really in Toronto.


----------



## waldenbg

ThatOneGuy said:


> Absolute World's not really in Toronto.


GTA  close enough


----------



## windowsofthe

Toronto doesn't look futuristic, most of the cities posted in this thread don't.


----------



## TowerVerre:)

^^Yeah for example New York cant really look futuristic because there are so much houses from the 30s.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Guangzhou


----------



## saiho

windowsofthe said:


> Toronto doesn't look futuristic, most of the cities posted in this thread don't.


Being a resident of Toronto I can safely say that Toronto is not really futuristic. I would say its modern by how much neo-modern glass box condos sprouting left right and center. They have some futuristic bits such as Dundas Sq and the ROM but other than that nothing much.

Toronto lacks the massive scale of infrastructure that makes you feel insignificant like Shanghai or Hong Kong for example:









Shanghai Night by Douglas von Roy, on Flickr


Blade Runner by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

seems like majority of people in this thread like to focus only on the skyline when they discuss about "the most futuristic city" but imo other vital factors should be included and acknowledged too. things such as public transport, train, bus, taxi, airport, carbon dioxide emission, air population, recycling, green energy, computer, internet and computer systems etc.


----------



## JayT

SO143 said:


> Times Square copied from London, no? :laugh:
> 
> Piccadilly Circus in 1960
> http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=69864
> http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=81783


OMG I love the advertisement enticing people to migrate to Australia. We really were desperate for people back then :lol:

My family migrated in 1966 which is why I find it so interesting.


----------



## Frozt

I can't believe some people don't give it to Dubai(in terms of skyline):


----------



## benchaney

citypia said:


> I was responding to this statement above. The more skyscrapers, less futuristic.
> 
> If we follow straightly this logic, the primitive times and undeveloped times become futuristic too, which is not futuristic at all.
> 
> Also, some countries that have small and limited land, such as Singapore, become not futuristic if we follow this logic.
> 
> My point is that the concept of futuristic has to focus how sustainble the city is, not how many skyscrapers the city have.
> Because the population of the earth will grow dramatically in the future, so some countries won't be able to build under 8 stories buildings in their given situations(which means not sustainable)


I agree with this but standard concepts of the future focus on large and tall skylines and by living in increased density there is much less transportation energy required. However a measure of either building height, innovative technology and transport, green spaces, urban farming and renewable energy could be used to indicate 'futuristic'. But the most futuristic is indeed a zero carbon city such as Masdar City in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## RokasLT

benchaney said:


> I agree with this but standard concepts of the future focus on large and tall skylines and by living in increased density there is much less transportation energy required. However a measure of either building height, innovative technology and transport, green spaces, urban farming and renewable energy could be used to indicate 'futuristic'. But the most futuristic is *indeed a zero carbon city such as Masdar City in Abu Dhabi*.


And what about cities that will have more then 1-2 mil. people population? Especially in less developed countries.


----------



## inno4321

TowerVerre:) said:


> Seoul is pretty futuristic. For example the virtual supermarkets in some subway stations. You go to work with the subway and scan the things you want. Then if you arrive home in the evening your food is already there. No smuggling anymore !!
> 
> 
> Source of the pictures: http://www.artschoolvets.com/news/2...arkt-“homeplus”-einkaufen-mit-dem-smartphone/ This is also a nice and interesting article but sadly in German.


Right Actually i used to TESCO "HOMEPLUS" service. A delivery charge is 0.8 EURO=1000WON plus if i paid 0.8 euro they bring any product to my house.
Dirively time is from 11 AM to 8 PM. So i used to order Heavy product(such like a big water/shampoo/cocacola/watermelon)

Also 1 Gbps internet service in SEOUL. Also 3G/4G service without cut off in underground subway and around city. And With smartphone I'm checking BUS's arrived time in house before go to bus station/subway station.
And ordinary people banking with samrtphone in seoul. seoul didn't sleep for 24 hours.


----------



## RokasLT

HK?! From distance it looks futuristic, but not so, when you in the city: apartment buildings looks shabby, streets not so clean and needs more investment in to the public transport, better organisation.

Cities that are futuristic from the inside:
1. Tokyo
2. Singapure
3. Seoul
4. Dubai
bonus. Abu Dhabi (in the future)

Cities that are futuristic from the outside:
1. Shanghai
2. Hong Kong
3. Guangzau
4. Shenzhen (urban area and height growing with the staggering speed)
5. Dubai


----------



## Mike____

^^ How is Dubai "futuristic" from the inside ? lol
yea.. it's very futuristic! 










Hong Kong is by far more "futuristic" on that one.


----------



## RokasLT

WOW u take best part in Dubai. LOL


----------



## Mike____

Dubai is more then skyscrapers in a desert.


----------



## RokasLT

YES, also green spaces in the desert, artificial peninsulas, islands, magnetic trains ect.


----------



## Frozt

Not futuristic if you take the old part...








Haters gonna hate


----------



## gehenaus

Tokyo, Shanghai and Hong Kong spring to mind.
These cities are what a typical futuristic city would look like. On that basis I would give it to Tokyo as I have always associated the Japanese with robots and bright neon lights.
But who are we to know what the future city might look like?
We might live underground for all we know.


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

Mike____ said:


> ^^ How is Dubai "futuristic" from the inside ? lol
> yea.. it's very futuristic!
> 
> Hong Kong is by far more "futuristic" on that one.


Excuse me?


----------



## Mike____

lol


----------



## SO143

hong kong skyline is amazing, but i don't think the city is futuristic though.


----------



## ali al-smadi

Come on guys the UAE is amazingly and futuristic. Look at Dubai's burn Al Arab with the world's biggest fabric wall. Abu Dhabi is also futuristic, the leaning tower, Ettihad tower, or future projects such as: Masdar city, or huge ones like Abu Dhabi 2030, which will include the world's tallest building. Oh, don't forget the world's most expensive car with hologram interior, and diamonds on the head lights, and performance that beats most supercars making Bugatti the only serious competitor, and boy does it look good.


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

^^Did I miss something? World's tallest tower in Abu Dhabi?

Well, it is rather funny, how Abu Dhabi tries to compete with Dubai. Yes, even if AD has much more money, I really doubt if it can ever surpass Dubai. Even if 1000 supertalls gets built in AD, it will not be mor amazing than Dubai. Dubai is global city...


----------



## ali al-smadi

When talking about money, Abu Dhabi beats Dubai, plus Abu Dhabi is very consistent. Dubai gets a boom, then they fall behind, then another boom. Abu Dhabi is kind of building secretly. They get very close to a record but don't beat or even reach it, This way they can make sudden appearances and become backup for the whole country in case Dubai's reputation decreases for some reason.


----------



## noir-dresses

ali al-smadi said:


> When talking about money, Abu Dhabi beats Dubai, plus Abu Dhabi is very consistent. Dubai gets a boom, then they fall behind, then another boom. Abu Dhabi is kind of building secretly. They get very close to a record but don't beat or even reach it, This way they can make sudden appearances and become backup for the whole country in case Dubai's reputation decreases for some reason.


Both Abu Dhabi and Dubai have a lot more to offer. Don't forget this is just the beginning. The ruler of Dubai has stated that they are only at about 10 percent of they're vision so far. Dubai is aiming for the ten million plus population city.

Dubai and Abu Dhabi are not competing with each, look at it as a whole. They work together for the better of the whole UAE, its one united country.


----------



## ali al-smadi

Yes, that's why Dubai builds he supertalls and Abu Dhabi builds the innovative stuff. A team with each team member being an expert at they're own thing, when combined it makes a team that's an expert at everything. BTW I think Dubai' small (when compared to the world) population is a huge disadvantage.


----------



## saiho

RokasLT said:


> Cities that are futuristic from the inside:
> 1. Tokyo
> 2. Singapure
> 3. Seoul
> 4. Dubai
> bonus. Abu Dhabi (in the future)


Dubai is certainly not futuristic on the inside. Compare walking in Seoul, Tokyo, Shanghai or Hong Kong which is like a crazy neon disco trip with lots of life and tall buildings. To Dubai which is just tall buildings... whoop de doooo.hno: That would give it points for being futuristic on the outside but it still pales in comparison to HK or Shenzhen.



RokasLT said:


> needs more investment in to the public transport


Are you kidding me :wallbash: HK is recognized to be one of the best public transit systems in the world. There is no other major city in the world that has a +90% modal share in public transit. The MTR is heavy used (top ten in ridership), efficient (80,000 ppl/hour/direction capacity highest in the world), punctual (99% timeliness rate), makes money (one of the only 5 metro systems that achives an operational profit with a 135% cost recovery ratio) and clean. Things the Dubai can only wish and dream of with is cute 6% modal share. What is this? Texas? HK doesn't need investment in its public transport system; It's a public transport system that invests in it self, which is a more sustainable model for the _future_. 




Nikonov_Ivan said:


> Excuse me?


No excuse me. Can you pick an older picture, please?hno:
How about I post a photo of the Al Fahid Fort 30 years ago? 



RokasLT said:


> HK?! From distance it looks futuristic, but not so, when you in the city: apartment buildings looks shabby, streets not so clean and needs more investment in to the public transport, better organisation.


If you watched blade runner you would know that the future can be very scrappy.



Nikonov_Ivan said:


>


That's futuristic, Its called Cyberpunk. Just compare those to scenes in Ghost in the Shell, Psychopass, Blame!, and Burst Angel. You know sci fi flicks about the _*future*_?


----------



## Nikonov_Ivan

saiho said:


> Dubai is certainly not futuristic on the inside. Compare walking in Seoul, Tokyo, Shanghai or Hong Kong which is like a crazy neon disco trip with lots of life and tall buildings. To Dubai which is just tall buildings... whoop de doooo.hno: That would give it points for being futuristic on the outside but it still pales in comparison to HK or Shenzhen.


Try to walk down SZR( financial district) and you will understand what calls really futuristic.

P.s. so much anger in your post... I mean, every person has he's own point of view, and everyone can have a right o love Hong kong/ Dubai or not. It is just a matter of taste.


----------



## renshapratama

^^ for now yes, Shanghai and Dubai


----------



## 3darchitect

welcome to the future.

Into the clouds by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


\
上海明天广场 / SHANGHAI TOMORROW SQUARE by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

I'd answer with Seoul. Tokyo looks futuristic but from my experience Japanese society is very much still analog: digitisation of business is limited and it's very cash-based, for instance. 

Among more mature cities, London is the most futuristic. Its developments are of a quality unseen in much of the developed world and are striking, bold and innovative, but also blend well into the thousands of years of history that city contains.


----------



## renshapratama

My choices:

1. Shanghai


Eroha said:


>


2. Doha


JuanPaulo said:


> *Doha, Qatar*
> 
> 
> Doha skyline at dusk -3636 by LensReady, on Flickr


3. Last a city with lots of supertall, Dubai


JuanPaulo said:


> *Dubai, UAE*
> 
> 
> Planes and trails by Suzy Red, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*

:nuts::nuts::nuts:



croomm said:


>


----------



## renshapratama

---


----------



## castermaild55

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6465314729/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/airlambo23/3155873122

Tokyo Spread by Suzuki san, on Flickr

Robotic Assault Craft (Alien Infrared Version) by JRaptor, on Flickr


05 by P1X3L, on Flickr

intestine by matteroffact, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kritayuga/8695671236/in/photostream/

o-Daiba, A futuristic looking city in Tokyo by HTwashere, on Flickr

Yurikamome flow by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Yurikamome by Nacho Valo, on Flickr

JUNCTION by ajpscs, on Flickr

zero km post of japanese roads by sinkdd, on Flickr

Yurakucho Yakitoriya and Shinkansen by localjapantimes, on Flickr


----------



## Eroha

*Astana, Kazakhstan.*

Astana (/əsˈtɑːnə/,[4] US /æsˈtɑːnə/;[5] Kazakh: Астана) is the capital city of Kazakhstan. It is located on the Ishim River in the north portion of Kazakhstan, within Akmola Province, though administrated separately from the province as a federal city area. The 2014 census reported a population of 835,153 within the city, making it the second-largest city in Kazakhstan. Founded in 1830 as Akmolinsk (Russian: Акмолинск) and renamed as Tselinograd (Russian: Целиноград) in 1961, the city has evolved into a cultural and administrative centre of Virgin Lands Campaign.[1] In 1992, it was renamed as Akmola (Kazakh: Ақмола), the original name meaning "white holy place" or "white abundance". On 10 December 1997, Akmola became the capital of Kazakhstan. On 6 May 1998, it received the name of Astana, which means "the capital" in Kazakh. Since becoming the capital, Astana has undergone tremendous growth.[6] It is home to many futuristic buildings, hotels and skyscrapers. In addition to serving as government headquarters, Astana is center for industry, sports, healthcare and education.
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astana*






































































































































































































































































*http://yvision.kz/post/190469*


----------



## Guajiro1

That Soviet skyscraper in the middle of such modern skyscrapers looks amazing


----------



## Siopao

Rida12 said:


> What do you meant by electronic toilets?


Automatic, heated seat toilets? Have you not heard/seen the infamous Japanese toilets? :nuts:


----------



## LeedsG

I discovered this today.

A rotating tower proposed for Dubai, each floor turns on command to change the view.

Is this the future of skyscrapers?


----------



## A Chicagoan

I would have to say: Shanghai, Doha, Dubai.


----------



## Jack Daniel

What looks futuristic today is already out of date. Futuristic cities like Dubai are designed to look futuristic and modern. However, they look like what people think looks futuristic right now.
Just look at Sci Fi movies from the 70s and 80s to see how hard it is to predict what the future will look like.

We don't know what the future will look like. Will we start building traditional architecture again like you see in some Japanese anime? Will our cities be over crowded and poor or sterile and rich or a mix?

The inhabitants of a city are what make a city futuristic. Not the architecture so much.


----------



## the spliff fairy

the city of the future would be an eco city. Think Singapore, where trees on buildings are becoming ubiquitous.


----------



## hugh

I'm a big Tokyo fan ... but it'll be better when they open Nihonbashi up again. Removing the expressway and building a tunnel is a huge project, but arguably the most iconic bridge in the country shouldn't be hidden by a motorway.


----------



## QalzimCity

*Hands down this image of NY is by far the most realist futuristic skyline in the world today

that triangular building is really what others are thinking a 2050 pyramid will look like but it was done in this time 2017.*


----------



## A Chicagoan

I think some of Chicago's buildings, like the Smurfit-Stone Building (yes, I still call it that) and the Lake Point Tower are pretty futuristic looking.


----------



## the spliff fairy

The world's most highrise city (>14,479 highrises of over 16 storeys as of 2013, more than double NYC's)

Shang to the Hai









黄带 / Yellow Belt by blackstation, on Flickr




















https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/33064247392/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/33352046286/sizes/l


----------



## the spliff fairy

More: 

Jump to 22:40:


----------



## goschio

the spliff fairy said:


> the city of the future would be an eco city. Think Singapore, where trees on buildings are becoming ubiquitous.


Yes, it looks cool, but there is nothing eco about it.


----------



## bus driver

Josedc said:


> so by futuristic we understand everything glass and no smart use of the green spaces?


One does not contradict the other.


----------



## wakka12

bus driver said:


> Asian cities, especially Chinese.
> 
> Because they are more dynamic, larger, modern, younger. Because they are the future.
> 
> European cities were the same during the industrial revolution - London and Paris in the late 19th century.
> 
> American cities were like this in the early 20th century.
> 
> Japanese cities-in the late 20th century.


Indian cities in the 22nd C, african cities in the 23rd


----------



## sepul

MRT trains traversing the forest within the concrete jungle. Where else but Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## Zack Fair

Shenzhen is straight out of a Philip K. Dick novel.


----------



## Soriehlam

Zack Fair said:


> Shenzhen is straight out of a Philip K. Dick novel.


Chongqing too.


----------



## QalzimCity

bus driver said:


> Josedc said:
> 
> 
> 
> so by futuristic we understand everything glass and no smart use of the green spaces?
> 
> 
> 
> One does not contradict the other.
Click to expand...

correct... same like flying cars. we used to watch in sci fi movie 3 decades ago, after 40 years, cars still burning fuel to move... on roads! though the designs are refined and we have millions of them now. little did we know back then in the 70s, these going to be our truly so called 'future cars'


----------



## saiho

Chongqing is futuristic as ****

Posted by 万川丘水


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shenzhen


----------



## TofuCity

I don't see any Chinese cities as 'futuristic', quite tacky in fact. The true futuristic city is Tokyo.


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*









*©Potraiturejournal *


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen

Posted by Ghhhjjkkkk


----------



## iiPixelateddd_

London, NYC, Dubai, Singapore & Tokyo


----------



## sepul

nyc, shenzhen, chongqing, guangzhou, vancouver, dubai, london


----------



## sepul

TofuCity said:


> I don't see any Chinese cities as 'futuristic', quite tacky in fact. The true futuristic city is Tokyo.


I know this is unpopular and gonna irk a lot of Tokyo fans here.. yes I get it Tokyo is MASSIVE.. but I haven’t seen any good pictures of Tokyo SKYLINE to warrant it as “futuristic”. Unlike NYC, or Dubai, or even London.. Tokyo is a great city and I’ll be glad to be proven wrong. Peace ✌🏼


----------



## iiPixelateddd_

sepul said:


> I know this is unpopular and gonna irk a lot of Tokyo fans here.. yes I get it Tokyo is MASSIVE.. but I haven’t seen any good pictures of Tokyo SKYLINE to warrant it as “futuristic”. Unlike NYC, or Dubai, or even London.. Tokyo is a great city and I’ll be glad to be proven wrong. Peace ✌🏼


True but if we're not talking about skyscrapers then tokyo is futuristic compared to the rest of the world; the toilets, the trains etc


----------



## sepul

okayyyyy....

Your response is redundant :facepalm:


----------



## TofuCity

sepul said:


> I know this is unpopular and gonna irk a lot of Tokyo fans here.. yes I get it Tokyo is MASSIVE.. but I haven’t seen any good pictures of Tokyo SKYLINE to warrant it as “futuristic”. Unlike NYC, or Dubai, or even London.. Tokyo is a great city and I’ll be glad to be proven wrong. Peace ✌🏼


Skylines don't necessitate a futuristic city, Tokyo is so huge that is doesn't have one skyline like other cities.

Everything about Tokyo is futuristic, from the buildings, roads, trains, infrastructure and of course, the infamous Japanese billboards and lights.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow 









https://vk.com/bestroofers


----------



## hugh

It's funny that _olde_ London is put forward as 'futuristic' (who would have imagined it a few short years ago?), but I think it's true, due to certain buildings from some aspects.


----------



## Dober_86

TofuCity said:


> Skylines don't necessitate a futuristic city, Tokyo is so huge that is doesn't have one skyline like other cities.
> 
> Everything about Tokyo is futuristic, from the buildings, roads, trains, infrastructure and of course, the infamous Japanese billboards and lights.


What is futuristic in the average Tokyo street? Nondescript, devoid of any architecture 2-5 stories blocks of flats? Tangles of electric cables that could have given cradit to the infamous wire mess of Thailand and Vietnam? 

Where are robots, neon signs, 'scrapers at every corner and the ilk here, the things that first come to mind as futuristic? 

https://www.google.com/maps/@35.712...4!1sOdN9AuTtZVK1jnhc6NXw9w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

Futuristic as heck. What are these, 70s, 80s? 

https://www.google.com/maps/@35.698...4!1sGFYd0GUkGkQMzaErSn8NaA!2e0!7i16384!8i8192

Tokyo, imao, is the most overrrated city in the world, futuristic-wise.


----------



## mray

The streets of Tokyo are so clean. Like you could eat your breakfast off of them!


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen

Posted by daisi643212


----------



## lazanoo

The fact that we perceive a town as futuristic shouldn't be linked to its size or glamorous look. The way how it is organised to function is definitely more meaningful. That's why, IMO smaller towns have better chance fit into this characteristic. Chinese cities could be impressive, but they often lack certain traits to be recognised as futuristic.


----------



## Kadzman

lazanoo said:


> The fact that we perceive a town as futuristic shouldn't be linked to its size or glamorous look. The way how it is organised to function is definitely more meaningful. That's why, IMO smaller towns have better chance fit into this characteristic. Chinese cities could be impressive, but they often lack certain traits to be recognised as futuristic.


Yet many Chinese cities have sections of newer developments that can be considered futuristic. Pudong in Shanghai, Guangzhou CBD, Beijing, Shenzhen etc. These areas are usually futuristic not only for the buildings but also the modern infrastructures and layouts. 

So yes, in a way you're right that smaller cities could easier attain that futuristic character cause they have fewer older or dated surrounding areas to overwhelm that particular attribute as a whole.


----------



## Dober_86

Thinking about future/dystopian paradigm. Night City by CD Projekt Red, from the upcoming Cyberpunk 2077 is the most futuristic city. :grass: I wanna delve into and roam this place so much that it hurts.


----------



## scarer

*México city
*


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Singapore*









https://photographers.ua/BorisBekelman/


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen by Ivansidorenko


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Xiong an will be the most futuristic city in China, xixi


----------



## EywaEywa

*JAKARTA*
*


http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBvDVPPSAgAf/
**


http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBvER--LHSzB/
**


http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBuvvvxhnVs9/
**


http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBvWaviHn69d/
**


http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBvmE309BOBR/
**
*
*
*


----------



## scarer

*México city*


----------



## scarer

*México city*


----------



## laurentius

Tokyo

Shinjuku subway station ->


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vancouver* (or maybe Burnaby)
20170115_101519 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## null

Guangzhou, China

by 陈国亨.RPF


----------



## saiho

Chongqing by 岩岩仔RockTang


----------



## Jay

At least by skyline I'd say Shanghai or maybe Shenzhen... for everything else Tokyo


----------



## goschio

Dubai is most futuristic IMO. Tokyo is way too messy with all the powerlines and wild sings everywhere. Chinese cities are still too developing and too commie to be futuristic.


----------



## Knitemplar

I think it's between Singapore and Dubai.


----------



## You are to blame

*Toronto
*


----------



## 88-777

I think some of you are confusing futuristic with dystopian. Unless that is the future you are expecting. 

Cities with massive income inequality are not futuristic.


----------



## Soriehlam

88-777 said:


> I think some of you are confusing futuristic with dystopian. Unless that is the future you are expecting.
> 
> Cities with massive income inequality are not futuristic.



They are a much more likely future than the liberals' "green" "sustainable" la-la lands.


----------



## saiho

88-777 said:


> I think some of you are confusing futuristic with dystopian. Unless that is the future you are expecting.
> 
> Cities with massive income inequality are not futuristic.


The future can be dystopian. Anyone who has traveled around the world today can see that it really can be heading there. Income inequality is rising everywhere leading to populist backlashes and erosion of democracy. I'm not embracing this future but I am willing to face the facts and live with it.



> The future is already here — it's just not very evenly distributed
> -William Gibson


----------



## 88-777

Soriehlam said:


> They are a much more likely future than the liberals' "green" "sustainable" la-la lands.


Really? You come back with political trolling? What is wrong with you? You just hate people? Bout 5 minutes from the ignore bucket.


----------



## 88-777

saiho said:


> The future can be dystopian. Anyone who has traveled around the world today can see that it really can be heading there. Income inequality is rising everywhere leading to populist backlashes and erosion of democracy. I'm not embracing this future but I am willing to face the facts and live with it.


The populists getting elected are those who created the inequality, and promote it.


----------



## saiho

Hong Kong by Ivansidorenko


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Singapore*






















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/e_kaspersky/page3


----------



## ghettobird

Out of the cities I visited most futuristic felt probably Copenhagen. Metro is futuristic, super eco-friendly with bikes and all is clean and kinda minimalistic scandinavian-style. Most futuristic skyline I'd consider London. Most futuristic lifestyle I think Berlin: lots of hipsters eating vegan sushi burrito ice-creams grown in backyard and partying few days in a row in those discos. I kinda like the L.A futuristic feel with cars and all too.


----------



## Dober_86

Mexico city, Toronto, Jakarta, massive but ecologically atrocious Chinese behemoths... impressive in their own way but in essence terrible vertical slums of Hong Kong... Other places featured here... Gimme a break. With all due respect, lads, if we talk futurism, nothing beats Sing. 

Birds Eye View take 2 by Jonathan Danker, no Flickr

SaberTrees by Jonathan Danker, no Flickr

The Promenade by Jonathan Danker, no Flickr


----------



## Fabouninou

Singapore feels outdated in terms of architecture compared to Chinese peers


----------



## Art Nouveau City

^^
Are you serious?

*Singapore*








https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/bk18t1/outstanding_singapore_1080x1345/


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Vancouver*


Art Nouveau City said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/alz3ac/vancouver_bc/


Which movie is this from? i thought. Oh, wait, it's VAncouver.


----------



## ElViejoReino

Dober_86 said:


> With all due respect, lads, if we talk futurism, nothing beats Sing.


Singapur looks great, but sorry... most futuristic city is *Tokyo*, no doubt!!


----------



## A Chicagoan

Don't discount *Canary Wharf*!

 
Cruise ship passes Canary Wharf by RJS London, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Singapore*

*Gardens by the Bay*









https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/aiuhvi/gardens_by_the_bay_singapore/


----------



## RokasLT

*1. Tokyo (cyberpunk)
2. Singapore (utopia-ecopunk)
3. NY (cyberpunk)
4. HK (cyberpunk)
5. Shanghai (cyberpunk)
6. Shenzhen (cyberpunk)
7. Guangzhou (cyberpunk)
8. Seoul (cyberpunk)
9. Osaka (cyberpunk)
10. Chongqing (dystopia-cyberpunk)
*


----------



## Fotografer

*Singapore:*
"*Jewel Changi Airport*" hub (project Moshe Safdie):

















https://www.dezeen.com/2019/03/12/moshe-safdie-worlds-tallest-indoor-waterfall-changi-airport/
































































https://www.safdiearchitects.com/projects/jewel-changi-airport


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Singapore*


_DSC2024 by A lot of words, on Flickr


----------



## elliot

Singapore is truly majestic from a bird's eye view but some times I get a "Disney on steroids" vibe (which I thought was Dubai's purvue).

Guess it's time to have another look at Singapore at street level.. will look for a thread.

P.S. sorry but the ocean-liner in the sky is a big no.


----------



## Dober_86

Another fine specimen from the most futuristic city in the world.

*The Interlace, Singapore.* :cheers:


----------



## Dober_86

Singapore is killing it! :cheers: 







































*Instagram.*


----------



## elliot

Singapore seems 50/50. Half jaw-dropping gorgeous, half Disney (still can't like the ocean liner in the sky lol).

Prediction -most futuristic city circa 2090 - Phoenix. Rising at last.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Singapore is NOT Dubai or Disney. Please visit before labeling it at face value.

Don't forget Singapore is also riddled with old architecture, that forms the fabric of the city. Having visited a couple of years back I have to say the way
they mix old and new is very, very futuristic. Seriously impressive city, and contrary to stereotype it's definitely not sterile, and the people are very wayward 
- just witness the amount of smokers lighting up around EVERY no smoking $1000 fine sign, the fashions, the food, the friendliness, the 24hr nightlife, markets, 
religions, cultural mix, the start ups, the creativity, the sheer loudness of the people, this history and culture everywhere.


Singapore remains the most impressive city Ive visited, along with Paris and Vienna.
























































































































































































x


----------



## aclifford

Singapore looks hands down the most futuristic and stunningly beautiful.


----------



## the spliff fairy

more:












































































It's not all just this, though SG does that amazingly too:








































































































To see how Singaporeans meld these heritage buildings with the luxury see here:

https://www.google.com/search?clien....0j0i5i30j0i8i30j0i30.rYiAj7BwosY&ved=&uact=5


----------



## Kadzman

^^
That's almost futuristic in my book. It's not so much of modern skyscrapers and transportation modes or spaghetti like highways but a balanced holistic development that benefit everyone and address history, culture, environment, future growth and livability. I guess Singapore is almost there.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Singapore is pretty much what you get with high education and low crime despite not having any resources, pretty much getting to become a perfect society in getting the balance right - for example getting the populace to behave in its anti-social tendencies while liberating it. You may be fined for littering or smuggling in chewing gum, but you also get to stagger home drunk at 4am, wearing a mini-skirt through the abject poorest district with complete safety every night. Driving a car may be effectively barred from you ($50,000 start-up in taxes), but you get cheap, reliable and inordinately accessible public transport, clean air and the best health in the world instead. It's that kind of trade-off.

worlds second highest wages at $90K
worlds best education system
worlds most efficient healthcare and longest life expectancy
1/5 of floorspace in certified Green buildings

This is the 'positive freedom' camp ('forced to be free' as opposed to be 'free to be free') - but not so much authoritarian or overtly engineered into marxism. This is due to it being balanced out by grass roots capitalism, and not so much the other way such as the feudalist, billionaire generating capitalism culminating everywhere else. Here much more people get a piece of the pie, rather than the 1% - one can compare the results in no-holds-barred city states like Hong Kong and NYC. Singapore now has 1/5 of its population as milllionaires and rising, and it shows in the way it's building everything. 

Both sides benefit each other - its social protection and socialist policies (notably investment in education and poverty eradication) generate every higher incomes.



Perfect society? Maybe. But a gentle reminder, to get to this stage you have to endure generations of poverty, entire careers of hard labour etc, but without the temptations/ positive alleviation that crime can bring to otherwise fruitless lives. To instate this, it helps if you have a confucian society that is self-disciplined and adheres to social harmony, and that puts others before the self (which of course results in a whole new raft of social problems too).

The final fly on the pie is the fact Singapore is not like other nations. It's not enough that you have a hardworking, law abiding populace and invest in the people - you will still end up poor (as many Third World countries, who support the world's largest state investments in education, have found).

Singapore is lucky enough to be placed slap bang centre of the world's most strategic and largest trade route. Oh and it's a tax haven. All that money and investment that's built this gloryland is sucked from the surrounding region that would otherwise have benefited hundreds of millions of its poor - a giant parasite to SE Asia, similar to how Switzerland has functioned on Europe, and now the world.

In short, visit the place, enjoy that society, the freedom and the wonders it's built. But don't admire it. The world is a very similar to a pyramid scheme, SG just very luckily, very cannily, happens to be on top.

In terms of the future, SG may well be it, but we need a vast ocean of the underclass to draw from to build this summit. I'm hoping it will be technology and robots that provide this graft, clammering under the grate, rather than the ubiquitous billions of the indentured Global South.


----------



## AbidM

Singapore is what you get in fully authoritarian state, say it how it is.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Singapore is authoritarian right (right in terms of economics), on par with a US under Hilary Clinton - but well below Trump/ Republicans.























However it is a decoupled version of left in terms of social policy, or _communitarianism_:

































Basically authoritarian central-leftism (with right wing economics) - read: a political state for the middle classes. More here:

https://supermouse.blog/2019/08/09/the-worlds-most-perfect-society/


----------



## elliot

Very futuristic in some structural ways but...

Singapore retains both corporal punishment (in the form of caning) and capital punishment (by hanging) as punishments for serious offences. For certain offences, the imposition of these penalties is mandatory. More than 400 people were executed in Singapore, mostly for drug trafficking, between 1991 and 2004.

Attempts were made last year to change the Singaporean laws which forbid two members of the same gender from being able to have sexual relations, but unfortunately the regulation still stands. The punishment for gay sex in Singapore is a two-year jail term.

Source: not always reliable Wiki

Hmm.. guess it poses the question what is futuristic? Maybe Singapore qualifies.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Yep, it still has its draconian, Victorian laws (from the colonial era I may add) which they can impose when the political intrigue demands, such as closing down an establishment that's problematic in say drugs or STDs, noise complaints or just plain politicking over graft etc. Needless to say any prosecutions have been very rare.

The reality on the street is that its openly 'tolerated' by citizens and the law and you can openly express yourself in public. Which is why you'll find the usual plethora of gay bars, clubs, saunas, cafes, strip clubs, legal prostitution, online communities, newspapers, magazines, protest/ action groups and its own gay pride (Pink Dot), funded by the govt.

In short, as with much of Singapore, what goes on paper doesn't necessarily match reality.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow


----------



## dagoschaft

it's still a mix of Tokyo and Japan, and Scandinavia as society. Singapur is also a referent of good urbanism and trends in eco-design, but scandinavian countries have been setting and leading trends, for many decades so far, of how a future society and cities should look like.


----------



## Urbanlover84

After visiting Western, Middle Eastern and Asian countries, I must say Singapore is the next best to perfection. If only the weather is more temperate, it would be perfect. 

Scandinavian countries, they got plenty of lands and are sparsely populated. But Singapore, with that pathetic amount of lands available, densely populated and with shitty humid tropical climate, it's a gem that is hard to recreate. Hands down, the most balanced city in the world! We all know, those best living cities in the world ranking is so biased towards Western cities. And I am being objective here because I am from the neighbouring Malaysia and both Singaporeans and Malaysians can't stand each other =)


----------



## saiho

Changsha by I__AM__ZYZ


----------



## Axelferis

is it for real by tiltshift effect or is a true maquette? :uh:


----------



## UHW

ChongQing, the cyberpunk city









BY 
GriaMolar










@cooland413


----------



## utrlitan

Dober_86 said:


> Singapore is killing it! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Instagram.*


It looks unreal, you got to love that. Looks like a screenshot which came out of Cyberpunk 2077. Mundo Mister


----------



## Dubai_Boy

*Dubai* might not be the most Futuristic but it sure ranks high up there with the big boys. In my opinion of course


----------



## blackhawk

truly, the first pic with Burj Khalifa in the far distance is awesome


----------



## UHW

*Chongqing. China*


Misty Chongqing, China by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## dagoschaft

Oslo, Conpenhagen, Helsinki. If you mean futuristic a la "Blade Runner" then any big chinese city at night looks like a dystopian nightmare. Dubai looks like a tacky amusement park.


----------



## Thalassophoneus

I think most people agree that Singapore takes the cake. A cosmopolitan city with enormous influence on global trade and a cityscape with hanging gardens, artificial rainforests and buildings with opening domes and giant sky platforms. It is not pretentious, it does not look fake and it doesn't constantly try and fail to appeal to tradition. It has built its own modern personality which can become a role model for future cities.









https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/14/singapore-named-the-worlds-most-expensive-city-to-live-in.html


----------

